# Duskwood Productions Machinima



## DuskwoodProd (24. August 2010)

Duskwood Productions Machinima! (Umbenannter Thread)


Wir freuen uns Euch mitteilen zu können, dass wir momentan an einem brandneuen Machinimaprojekt Arbeiten. 

Hubertus Jones - Die Suche nach dem verlorenen Bruder!

Hubertus Jones - First Teaser

Lasst es Euch schmecken!




About a Belf und weitere Schmuckstücke aus dem Hause Duskwood.




Real Ibanez! - About a Belf Teaser

About a Belf - Episode 1

About a Belf - Episode 2

About a Belf - Episode 3 (Neu)

Buffed B-Day Special

Duskwood - Mini 8 - Stop dreaming, learn to play

Duskwood - Mini 9 - Schattenhammer

Duskwood - Mini 10 - BrainAFK

Duskwood - Mini 11 - Deathwings Brüller


Duskwood Community Video <<< Ansehen und mitmachen!!

Zieht es euch rein und sagt uns eure Meinungen.

In dem Sinne,

viel Spaß!

Charger.


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (24. August 2010)

17 mal 8 xDD first


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2010)

Sehr geil XD


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. August 2010)

Uuüüühh... -Platz-


----------



## DasOtto (24. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Uuüüühh... -Platz-



Kommt noch ^^ sonst kommt Tahoon zu euch nach Hause und prügelt euch gute Kommentare ausm Leib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. August 2010)

Dachte er heißt Taroon. xD


----------



## DasOtto (24. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Dachte er heißt Taroon. xD



Nix da, Tahoon, das klingt nur wegen dem Akzent wie Taroon.
Ich will mir einfach nich eingestehen, dass ich gefailed habe. Darum ist das jetz die Otto-schreibweise dieses Charakters.
BAM!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. August 2010)

Seeehr geil xD


Selten so gelacht xD


----------



## Scharyth (24. August 2010)

Wann kommt der nächste Teil??


----------



## Bombajy (24. August 2010)

Omfg xD

Allein beim ersten "Biste dir ganz sicher dass das der richtige Weg nach Zul'Farrak ist?" Der Akzent...so nen Lachflash! xD

Ehrlich...Respect.


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Ich ziehe meinen Hut - genau mein Humor. Made my day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. August 2010)

Also erstmal haben wir jetzt gerade so die 1. Folge fertig.
Jedoch kann ich gerne verraten, dass die Arbeiten weder pausiert 
noch eingestellt werden. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an neuem Material.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (24. August 2010)

Der Dialekt vom Belf is echt Hammer xD


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2010)

Kein Bagagi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür ist die Stimme von dem Belf toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

Ihr habt aber schon mitbekommen, dass es dort 2 Belfs gibt? xD


----------



## DasOtto (25. August 2010)

Ich danke euch allen für das Lob meiner ersten Rolle bei Duskwood.
Ich würd's aber schon geil finden, wenn ihr Tahoon etwas aufmerksamkeit schenkt, schließlich macht es viel mehr Spaß ihn zu sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andey_124 (25. August 2010)

Der komische Draenai is ma geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es Fehlt Baggagi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (25. August 2010)

Der Dialog mit Tahoon is echt genial xD

"Was glaubt ihr eigentlich mit wem ihr redet?"
"Tintenfischgesicht"

Ich muss jetzt erstmal meinen Bildschirm wieder saubermachen, weil ich meinen Kakao beim Lachen drauf verteilt habe. ^^

Bitte schnell mehr davon.


----------



## Wutprobe (25. August 2010)

titnfischgsicht ^.^ zu genial^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

xD


----------



## ødan (25. August 2010)

XxBeowulfxX schrieb:


> 17 mal 8 xDD first



Endlich weiß jemand mein Talent zu würdigen.


----------



## Taknator (25. August 2010)

große klasse wie so ziemlich alles von euch aus euch wird was!


----------



## Lunammar (25. August 2010)

die stimme vom belf is ma der hammer xD navi in azeroth xD tahoon usw zum wegschmeißen geil 

 100 von 10 möglichen punkten ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

Danke Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. August 2010)

Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (25. August 2010)

Ist sehr geil geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2010)

Ziemlich gut gelungen, aber die Tonqualität ist noch ausbaufähig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimon  ally arygos (25. August 2010)

Nice gemacht 

Kleine Frage mit welchem Pro hast du das intro gemacht ? 

und wan kommt folge 2 ,3,4 usw ?????


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ziemlich gut gelungen, aber die Tonqualität ist noch ausbaufähig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh ins Kino. P Achwas, joa, früher oder später werden wir uns besseres Equip zulegen können. ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

Daimon schrieb:


> Nice gemacht
> 
> Kleine Frage mit welchem Pro hast du das intro gemacht ?
> 
> und wan kommt folge 2 ,3,4 usw ?????





Das Intro ist von Sweid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat es mit Adobe Aftereffects erstellt, damit habe ich jedoch sonst nichts am Hut.
Die nächsten Episoden kommen sobald sie erstellt sind.


----------



## Holy Light (25. August 2010)

wie heisst das lied das im vor/abspan läuft?
kenn ich irgendwoher
zu langsam habs gefunden ist
redzone aus beatmania IIDX


----------



## MegaKlops (25. August 2010)

Wirklich gut gemacht und witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Stimmen passen sehr gut zu den Charakteren und das Rauschen im Hintergrund stört nicht sooo arg. Nicht jeder hat 2000&#8364;-Geräte rumstehn, um sowas perfekt aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Insgesamt fand ich das eigentlich sogar spaßiger als die späteren Folgen von Allimania - perfektioniert das ganze noch etwas und eure Serie hat das Zeug zum Kultstatus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein einziger Kritikpunkt wäre, dass die Titelmelodie im Vorspann nicht wirklich passt. Ist zu modern :>


----------



## Nauli (25. August 2010)

Vote das Bagagi in der nächsten Folge wieder dabei ist^^


----------



## DasOtto (25. August 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Vote das Bagagi in der nächsten Folge wieder dabei ist^^



Wir verraten nix. *Voll auffälliges Gezwinker*


----------



## DasOtto (25. August 2010)

Da der Chef für die Nacht offline ist, werd ich hier mal stellvertretend den Link zur von mir hingezimmerten Homapge hier hin...zimmern...
Einfach meine Signatur anklicken oder... hier klicken.
Oder hier.             Die Wahl liegt ganz bei euch.


----------



## ødan (25. August 2010)

MegaKlops schrieb:


> Mein einziger Kritikpunkt wäre, dass die Titelmelodie im Vorspann nicht wirklich passt. Ist zu modern :>



Zu modern für was? Ein Machinima in dem ein Untoter ein Navigationsgerät besitzt?

Narf, narf!


----------



## Darussios (25. August 2010)

Also ich fands lustig, kommt nicht unbedingt an Allimania ran, um mal einen Vergleich ziehen zu können, aber ich musste lachen, also ist es auch nicht schlecht.

Auf einer Skala von 1-10 und Allimania ist da auf 10, dann seit ihr ne 8.


----------



## Rongor (25. August 2010)

Ich bin wohl zu alt für diese Art von "Humor"!

Das Video ist gut gemacht, aber wirklich lachen konnte ich leider nicht.
Werde aber mal schauen wie sich das Projekt entwickelt.


----------



## Gatax (25. August 2010)

Bei Allimania konnte ich echt noch lachen über den sächsischen Paladin. Bei euch überhaupt nicht. Und warum müßt ihr auf den gleichen Zug springen? Fällt euch nichts besseres ein?
Versteh auch nicht was andere jetzt an dem Video so lustig fanden. Lachen konnte ich an keiner Stelle.

Edit: Besorgt euch am besten einen richtigen Sachsen. Man merkt das der Paladin nur so tut als wär er ein Sachse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasOtto (25. August 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Bei Allimania konnte ich echt noch lachen über den sächsischen Paladin. Bei euch überhaupt nicht. Und warum müßt ihr auf den gleichen Zug springen? Fällt euch nichts besseres ein?
> Versteh auch nicht was andere jetzt an dem Video so lustig fanden. Lachen konnte ich an keiner Stelle.
> 
> Edit: Besorgt euch am besten einen richtigen Sachsen. Man merkt das der Paladin nur so tut als wär er ein Sachse.
> ...



Ganz im Ernst, nur weil es ein Fan-Video basiert auf WoW ist, wollen wir auf keinen Fall einen Vergleich zu Allimania. Allimania ist und bleibt ein HÖR Spiel.
Hier, haben wir nunmal das Bild zum ton sofort gemacht und natürlich ist der akzent nicht perfekt. Natürlich ist er "overdone" Also wenn's nicht "your cup of tea" ist, dann guck's, sag es dir selbst, dass du's nich so doll findest und dann lass es.
Anstatt sowas zu kommentieren.

Und überhaupt Ronnie ist auch kein Sachse in RL.


----------



## Toxxical (25. August 2010)

Auch wenn ich nicht lachen musste, denk ich mal das ihr die Zielgruppe die ihr ansprechen wolltet Beeindruckt habt.
Die Hauptsache ist, ihr habt Spaß dabei und macht etwas für andere, die auch ihren Spaß daran haben.


----------



## DasOtto (25. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht lachen musste, denk ich mal das ihr die Zielgruppe die ihr ansprechen wolltet Beeindruckt habt.
> Die Hauptsache ist, ihr habt Spaß dabei und macht etwas für andere, die auch ihren Spaß daran haben.



Das ist ein Kommentar, den ich gutheißen kann ^^


Wenn es wie gesagt nicht euer Humor ist, dann schaut's nicht. 
Und verschwendet nicht eure Zeit mit unproduktiven Kommentaren wie "War doof" "Hab nich gelacht".
Wie Jan Hegenberg sagen würde: Einfach mal die Fresse halteeeen!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

Ich lag bei der Entstehung dieses Videos zwangsläufig auf dem Rücken und hab mich bepisst.
Darum geht es mir. 
Und diese 'Das hat Allimania schon gemacht, das DÜRFT ihr nicht machen'-Einstellung find ich albern. :]

Vorallem da Allimania eh nach 3 Folgen aufgehört hat einen zum Schmunzeln zu bringen. :/
Back to Topic please. Mag hier bitte nurnoch Sachen zum Thema lesen, wenn ihr über Allimania reden wollt
macht euch bitte einen Thread auf.

Charger Ende.


----------



## Flowersun (25. August 2010)

Toll gemacht echt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe es xD Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (25. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, nur weil es ein Fan-Video basiert auf WoW ist, wollen wir auf keinen Fall einen Vergleich zu Allimania. Allimania ist und bleibt ein HÖR Spiel.
> Hier, haben wir nunmal das Bild zum ton sofort gemacht und natürlich ist der akzent nicht perfekt. Natürlich ist er "overdone" Also wenn's nicht "your cup of tea" ist, dann guck's, sag es dir selbst, dass du's nich so doll findest und dann lass es.
> Anstatt sowas zu kommentieren.
> 
> Und überhaupt Ronnie ist auch kein Sachse in RL.



Wenn ihr keine negative Kritik haben wollt dann dürft ihr es auch nicht hier reinstellen. Sondern nur euren Freunden oder Fans zeigen. Ich respektiere auch eure Arbeit aber ich fand es halt nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## DasOtto (25. August 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine negative Kritik haben wollt dann dürft ihr es auch nicht hier reinstellen. Sondern nur euren Freunden oder Fans zeigen. Ich respektiere auch eure Arbeit aber ich fand es halt nicht sonderlich gut.



Das war keine Negative Kritik, das war nur negatives geblabber deinerseits.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. August 2010)

So hört mal auf ihr beiden. Wisst ja was mit Leuten passiert die hier rumlamentieren. -In die Richtung von Kurt Jansen's marodierten Kadavers lins-


----------



## White_Sky (25. August 2010)

Lol Nice! ^.^

Weiter so ;D


----------



## Gatax (25. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Das war keine Negative Kritik, das war nur negatives geblabber deinerseits.



Dann macht hier keinen Beitrag wenn ihr nur Glückwünsche haben wollt. Bin raus hier.


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

Im große und ganzen ist es nett gemacht, aber leider nicht mein Humor ansonsten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## KoBa2010 (25. August 2010)

Also ich finds sehr lustig (besser als Allimani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Macht weiter so!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Wo ist BAggagi? =( xD


----------



## Roxen (25. August 2010)

Supper Geil !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Joa wir könnten uns verlaufen so wie wir es gerade getan haben !" ... Ich Konnt nicht mehr vor lachen xDD
und dann das Eichhörnchen "Döm Döm Döömm" , hat mir echt den Rest gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht bloss weiter , ihr trefft genau meinen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja und falls es Outtakes gibt , macht die gerne auch noch mit rein (In den nächsten Episoden)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterCrain (25. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, nur weil es ein Fan-Video basiert auf WoW ist, wollen wir auf keinen Fall einen Vergleich zu Allimania. Allimania ist und bleibt ein HÖR Spiel.
> Hier, haben wir nunmal das Bild zum ton sofort gemacht und natürlich ist der akzent nicht perfekt. Natürlich ist er "overdone" Also wenn's nicht "your cup of tea" ist, dann guck's, sag es dir selbst, dass du's nich so doll findest und dann lass es.
> Anstatt sowas zu kommentieren.
> 
> Und überhaupt Ronnie ist auch kein Sachse in RL.



Man sollte auch negative Kritik vertragen können. Die ist nämlich viel hilfreicher als positive Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. August 2010)

das ist mal ein geile Machinima^^


----------



## ødan (25. August 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist unser Sachse Lloyd sogar besser gesprochen als Ronny. 
Allimania setzt bekanntlich nur auf Witze aus Filmen und iwelchen Serien usw.
Lloyd ist allein durch seine Aussprache einfach total zum wegschmeissen. 

Wir sträuben uns dagegen, bereits bekannte Witze einfach neu in WoW Manier aufzulegen, 
weswegen unser Humor vielleicht nicht jedem zusagt, aber dafür haben wir ein reines gewissen und können gut schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (25. August 2010)

sehr witzig, weiter so :-)


----------



## Vindexa (25. August 2010)

Wenn ihr dem Blutelf nen sächsischen Dialekt geben wollt, müsst ihr euch dafür einen echten Sachsen suchen. Denn so klingt es einfach nicht gut, weil es total überzogen ist. Kann aber sein, dass das nur mir auffällt, weil ich als Sachse unser Geblubber öfters mal höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das wars mit dem Negativen. Ansonsten gabs da durchaus Lachpotential, hat nur für mich nicht gereicht. Mal sehen, was ihr euch für die zweite Folge so einfallen lasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vin


----------



## DenniBoy16 (25. August 2010)

haha ... 
"was glaubst du mit wem du da redest?" "einem fischgesicht?"

oh mann charger ... du weißt, wie man leuten nach einem harten arbeitstag nen entspannten und witzigen abend bietet 

achja btw: nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (25. August 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Denn so klingt es einfach nicht gut, weil es total überzogen ist.



Wäre es denn dann noch eine Parodie?


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2010)

Also mich hat ja Greg mit seibem RPgeschmarn zum lachen gebracht.

"Dich zu besiegen wäre mir ein leichtes" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Die Zweite Folge wird im Laufe des Tages fertig gestellt, ich editiere sie dann ins Mainthema. 

Also brav dran bleiben. :]


----------



## DasOtto (27. August 2010)

Mir is immer noch schlecht von der Produktion *wink* 
hehe


----------



## Toxxical (27. August 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr habt diesmal auch Witze eingebaut, die andere Zielgruppe ansprechen, damit ihr mehr Masse an Zuschauern gewinnt.Wichtig ist, dass auch ein bisschen auf die Charaktere eingegangen wird, das die Zuschauer nachvollziehen können wie jemand reagiert und sich vielleicht auch identifizieren können, um z.B. bei jemanden zu erreichen, das er denkt: "Das passiert mir auch immer".Bisher muss man sich viel dazu denken wie etwas zustande kommt und es wäre gut einen Witz einzubauen der jedes mal vorkommt, sodass man die Leute schon mit Vorahnung zum Lachen bringen kann.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt diesmal auch Witze eingebaut, die andere Zielgruppe ansprechen, damit ihr mehr Masse an Zuschauern gewinnt.Wichtig ist, dass auch ein bisschen auf die Charaktere eingegangen wird, das die Zuschauer nachvollziehen können wie jemand reagiert und sich vielleicht auch identifizieren können, um z.B. bei jemanden zu erreichen, das er denkt: "Das passiert mir auch immer".Bisher muss man sich viel dazu denken wie etwas zustande kommt und es wäre gut einen Witz einzubauen der jedes mal vorkommt, sodass man die Leute schon mit Vorahnung zum Lachen bringen kann.



Das sind wertvolle Tips, danke dir. Werde mich bemühen das dementsprechend ab der nächsten Folge um zu setzen! Die neue Episode war nun schon leider soweit fertig, sonst hät ich versucht dort was rein zu bauen. Wird aber auf jeden berücksichtigt. Stay tuned

mfg

Charger


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Die neue Episode ist up! Diese findet ihr im Hauptpost. Viel Freude!

MFG

Charger


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2010)

Entweder ich hab nen verschrobenen Geschmack, oder hier im Buffed forum werden nur schlechte Machinimas vorgestellt : /


----------



## White_Sky (27. August 2010)

Also mir gefällt's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 2 gefällt mir^^

Warte auf Teil 3!


----------



## Crystania (27. August 2010)

Würde gerne mehr davon sehen. Echt gut gemacht. Vielleicht könntet ihr versuchen die Soundqualität zu verbessern, aber das wäre auch meine einzige Kritik gewesen. Bitte mehr! :-)


----------



## DasOtto (27. August 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Würde gerne mehr davon sehen. Echt gut gemacht. Vielleicht könntet ihr versuchen die Soundqualität zu verbessern, aber das wäre auch meine einzige Kritik gewesen. Bitte mehr! :-)



Inwiefern verbessern? Meiner ansicht nach ist die qualität der meisten stimmen ausreichend für ein Indy-machinima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (27. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Inwiefern verbessern? Meiner ansicht nach ist die qualität der meisten stimmen ausreichend für ein Indy-machinima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben "ausreichend". ^^ Hat sich manchmal arg nach TS-Mitschnitt angehört, aber was eigentlich auch nicht weiter tragisch ist. Hab ja nie gesagt, dass sie schlecht ist. Sondern nur, dass sie verbesserungswürdig wäre ab und an. Nehmt ihr mit normalen Headsets auf oder hochwertigeren Mikros?


----------



## Robbo (27. August 2010)

Hallo,
also ich fand es ziemlich lustig. Daumen hoch!
Kritik fällt mir gerade eigentlich keine ein. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ihr noch weiter macht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PSas Lied, das ihm Anfang und Abspann gespielt wird, ist "Red Zone".

EDIT: Ich weiß nicht wieso, jedoch kommt mir irgendwas an einer der Stimmen bekannt vor, kann es sein, dass es schon vorherige Werke gab?


----------



## DasOtto (27. August 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Eben "ausreichend". ^^ Hat sich manchmal arg nach TS-Mitschnitt angehört, aber was eigentlich auch nicht weiter tragisch ist. Hab ja nie gesagt, dass sie schlecht ist. Sondern nur, dass sie verbesserungswürdig wäre ab und an. Nehmt ihr mit normalen Headsets auf oder hochwertigeren Mikros?



Also ich benutze ein USB-Headset was 30-40 oder so gekostet hat, keine Ahnung wie's mit den anderen Aussieht ^^


----------



## DasOtto (27. August 2010)

Robbo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich fand es ziemlich lustig. Daumen hoch!
> Kritik fällt mir gerade eigentlich keine ein. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ihr noch weiter macht.
> 
> ...



Tja, welche Stimme?


----------



## Crystania (27. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Also ich benutze ein USB-Headset was 30-40 oder so gekostet hat, keine Ahnung wie's mit den anderen Aussieht ^^



Ich nehm auch ab und an n paar Sachen auf mit Audacity und einem Headset von Sennheiser. Da ist die Quali schon recht gut, aber mit nem Mikro für dementsprechende "Studioaufnahmen" ist die Quali nach meinem Befinden 8x besser. Werd mir auch so eins zulegen, weiss nur noch nicht genau welches. :-D Vielleicht ist das ja für euch mit den Hauptrollen auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch ab und an n paar Sachen auf mit Audacity und einem Headset von Sennheiser. Da ist die Quali schon recht gut, aber mit nem Mikro für dementsprechende "Studioaufnahmen" ist die Quali nach meinem Befinden 8x besser. Werd mir auch so eins zulegen, weiss nur noch nicht genau welches. :-D Vielleicht ist das ja für euch mit den Hauptrollen auch eine Überlegung wert.



Also ich muss dir sagen, ich hab ein Bayer Dynamic am PC an dem ich meine Musik aufnehme. Tone Port Line 6 Gear Box (Preamp) etc. Das ist jedoch nicht mit dem Lappy kompatibel auf dem ich die Machinimas mache und deshalb benutzt ich ein 4,50 Headset für meine Aufnahmen. 
Hab jetzt aber auch nicht umbedingt nen Goldesel der mir ermöglicht mir ma eben Gear dafür zu kaufen ^^ Deswegen wird meine (Ibanez - Nebenrollen) Quali leider Gottes vorerst so bleiben. Wenn ich mal flüssig bin nehm ich das gern in Angriff, aber erstmal bemühe ich mich die Machinimas auf ein Niveau zu schrauben auf dem die Mehrheit der Leute zufrieden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe du verstehst das.

MFG 

Charger


----------



## Crystania (27. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Hoffe du verstehst das.



Naja warum sollte ich nicht? Schliesslich macht ihr das schon top so wie es ist, hab ja nur gesagt, dass es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert sein könnte es zu verbessern. :-)


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Wir versuchen uns zu verbessern, können jedoch nur tun was im Bereich des Möglichen liegt. ^^


----------



## Toxxical (27. August 2010)

Der 2te Teil war "lustiger" als der 1ste, ich hab mir nur mit dem Liebestrank und den 2 Männlichen Blutelfen etwas anderes Vorgestellt als Kotzen oder soll das gerade der Witz sein?


----------



## Sezulad (27. August 2010)

War da eben Bagagi zusehen ?

W I N !


----------



## DasOtto (27. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Der 2te Teil war "lustiger" als der 1ste, ich hab mir nur mit dem Liebestrank und den 2 Männlichen Blutelfen etwas anderes Vorgestellt als Kotzen oder soll das gerade der Witz sein?



tja, er hat ihn getrunken, ihm wurde schlecht und ohnmächtig, wer weiß was mit episode 3 dann mit ihm passiert? folgeschäden?
LASSET DIE VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORIEN HERNIEDERPRASSELN!!! *Rawr*


----------



## Captn.Pwn (27. August 2010)

räumt baggagi immer noch sein zimmer auf?


----------



## Nauli (27. August 2010)

Wo kann ich die Bagagi puppe kaufen!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Wer weiß, wenn wir eine hinbekommen verlosen wir vielleicht mal ne Baggagipuppe bei nem Gewinnspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Baggagi räumt andauernd sein Zimmer auf, wenn er nicht gerade Gnome schüttelt, also lasst ihm seinen Frieden,
er wird noch früh/oft genug zu uns finden -stop spoiling!-

;D


----------



## No_ones (27. August 2010)

NEED BAGAGI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! 

genial ^^ aber da fehlt ein bagag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Sieh einer an, DuskwoodProd bald Youtube Partner? Schön weiter viewen Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (27. August 2010)

wie heßt das Lied bei Episode 2 am Schluss?


----------



## Taknator (27. August 2010)

episode 2 auch genial besonders der draenei und der troll sehr geil "OLOLOL der war aber auch scheiße" "Du solltest besser die Fresse halten!" ich finds genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadika (27. August 2010)

Das ist gut aber warum immer nur so wenig/kurz?


----------



## Taknator (27. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> Das ist gut aber warum immer nur so wenig/kurz?




ich denke mal weil selbst ein "kurzer" clip schon eine menge arbeit ist


----------



## Kadika (27. August 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> ich denke mal weil selbst ein "kurzer" clip schon eine menge arbeit ist




k na gut es ist nur sehr traurig wenn der spaß gleich wieder vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Taknator (27. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> k na gut es ist nur sehr traurig wenn der spaß gleich wieder vorbei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das stimmt allerdings aber lieber 3 mal ind der woche 4 minuten als 1 mal in der woche 12 minuten und dann garnichts mehr ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. August 2010)

Heyho, naja der Aufwand ist dabei eher zweitrangig. Habe schlechte Erfahrung mit längeren Clips im alten Projekt gemacht deswegen habe ich mich für die kürzeren entschieden. Hoffe ihr versteht das. 
Wer weiß was noch kommt wenn ich weiß das ich mich auf meine Pappenheimer verlassen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RippedLife (28. August 2010)

EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (28. August 2010)

Los Leute! Looos Leute!! Supporten, supporten! Ich möcht wenn ich aufsteh die 200 Subs geknackt haben! 

An diesem Punkt auch ein herzliches Danke an alle bisherigen Subscribers. Für Euch machen wir das!





Dickes Danke und MfG

Charger.


----------



## Taknator (28. August 2010)

ich hab schon abonniert als ich den thread entdeckt habe :>


----------



## DuskwoodProd (28. August 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> ich hab schon abonniert als ich den thread entdeckt habe :>



Alle deine Freunde ebenfalls? ZWING SIE!

xD Danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (28. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Alle deine Freunde ebenfalls? ZWING SIE!
> 
> xD Danke dir.
> 
> ...




höhö ich kann ja nicht alle dazu zwingen aber werd schauen was sich machen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasOtto (28. August 2010)

Dann möcht' ich auch ma die Gelegenheit ergreifen und nochmal auf unsere Seite verlinken, es lohnt sich! Am besten gleich Lesezeichen / Speichern / Weiterleiten, alles!


www.Duskwood-Productions.com

Hoffe der Link funktioniert auch *g*


----------



## Toxxical (28. August 2010)

Was ist eigentlich aus Illidan geworden?


----------



## Taknator (28. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Illidan geworden?




der hilft warscheinlich baggagi beim zimmer aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadika (28. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Illidan geworden?




Ist vielleicht doch mal wieder ein Nostalgie-Raid vorbeigekommen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasOtto (28. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Illidan geworden?



Nunja, also einige alte Mitglieder wie z.b. auch Cameron, der die Blutelfe sprach, sind sozusagen spurlos verschwunden.
bzw. Charger hat den Kontakt verloren. Das war noch vor meiner Zeit bei Duskwood, aber auch in WoW selbst scheint Cameron nicht mehr Online zu sein.
Sind wohl private Probleme. Und wenn Sprecher fehlen, fehlen auch Charaktere, so einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. August 2010)

Tintenfischg´sicht! XD





Scharyth schrieb:


> wie heßt das Lied bei Episode 2 am Schluss?




Alors on danse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (28. August 2010)

Oger is geil ^^

Tintnfischxsicht is geil ^^

Ganze Folgen sind geil ^^


----------



## Werhamster (28. August 2010)

Lloyd und Gregoury sind genial XD

Den sächsischen Dialekt finde ich gerade wegen der Übertreibung lustig ^^ (oh, und ich liebe den Schildkrötenpanzer *auch auf Bank hat*)


----------



## TheStormrider (28. August 2010)

Trifft zwar nicht ganz meinen Humor, aber das eine oder andere ist doch recht witzig.

Hätte aber ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte:

1. Die Szenenübergänge sind teilweise sehr abrupt. Gerade nach dem Intro mit der sehr lauten, rockigen Musik kommt ein sehr harter Schnitt, da würde ich versuchen, die Musik leiser zu machen und dann auszublenden.

2. Wenn möglich die Aufnahmequaliät erhöhen. Fände 720p optimal. Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Software benutzt, aber selbst der Windows Movie Maker als Freeware unterstützt biszu 1080p Auflösung. Das ist angenehmer fürs Auge, dauert beim rendern & uploaden halt leider etwas länger.

3. Episode 1 war stellenweise sehr rucklig, das sollte auf alle Fälle vermieden werden.



Aber allen in allem eine gute Idee mit bodenständiger Umsetzung. Vorallem der Vorspann von Episode 1 war großartig. Storymäßig noch ausbaufähig, aber die Gags sind zum Großteil herrlich. 

mfg Stormrider


----------



## Simi1994 (28. August 2010)

[url="http://img713.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntsd.png/"]http://img713.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntsd.png/
[/url]


----------



## hunter22 (28. August 2010)

Als ich mir vorhin den zweiten Teil angeguckt habe dachte ich mir noch wie schade das sich das so wenige angucken.
Naja ich hoffe das ihr bei noch nen paar mehr Leuten das interesse weckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir persöhnlich hat es sehr gut gefallen weiter so !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Hunter22


----------



## DuskwoodProd (28. August 2010)

Bin dafür wohl nicht mit der richtigen Hardware ausgestattet. Sobald ich auf 720p geh ziehen die animierten Figuren schwarze Schatten hinter sich her, und da gefällt es mir doch etwas lower besser. 
Zum Thema Illidan kann ich nur so viel sagen: 

1. Das es sich hierbei um eine neue Serie handelt habt ihr gemerkt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Illidan wollte umbedingt weiter mit machen, hatte ihm auch zugesagt, nun schafft ers aber nicht wegen irgendwelcher privaten Probleme.
Wenn sich das gelegt hat wird wohl wieder mit an Board sein ^^

So viel dazu

Ich habe auch gerade noch einen kleinen Teaser gefunden, den Sweid netterweise für uns gebaut hat. Zieht ihn euch rein! Lohnt sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Real Ibanez! - About a Belf Teaser

Charger.


----------



## DasOtto (28. August 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> 1. Die Szenenübergänge sind teilweise sehr abrupt. Gerade nach dem Intro mit der sehr lauten, rockigen Musik kommt ein sehr harter Schnitt, da würde ich versuchen, die Musik leiser zu machen und dann auszublenden.



Genau ^^ das stört mich auch manchmal. das Intro ist wirklich recht laut.


----------



## Alux (28. August 2010)

ist er .. tot? 
ich bin kein fachmann aber der sieht tot aus

zum brüllen^^


----------



## Darussios (28. August 2010)

Der Draenei gefällt mir immernoch am besten von denen und das, obwohl er, wenn man von eurem Intro ausgeht, wohl nur ne Nebenrolle hat.
Also das waren die einzigen Sachen wo ich diesmal ein bisschen lachen musste, wo er den Troll jagt und seine Meinung "Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann aber ich glaub der ist tot".


----------



## Mindadar (28. August 2010)

der leichte sachsen dialekt ist witzig ^^


----------



## Dogarn (28. August 2010)

OLOLOLOLOL...

Du solltest besser die Fresse hralten!


genial^^

un die szene wo der Draenai die tomate für ibanez abfängt:

Wäre geiler gewesen er springe erst zu weit, rappelt sich wieder auf, springt nochmal und schafft es dann die Tomate abzufangen.
(Ja, Der Wixxer ist kult^^^)


----------



## Suki2000 (28. August 2010)

Omg GEIl macht weiter so ich krieg mich vor lachen nicht mehr ein^^


----------



## Sezulad (28. August 2010)

/push !

"Ist er tot ?"

"Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann, aber der sieht tot aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## DasOtto (28. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> der leichte sachsen dialekt ist witzig ^^



"leicht"? o0 tjaa... ^^


----------



## PlayerS (28. August 2010)

Habt euch viel Mühe gegeben ist euch auch eigentlich ganz gut gelungen,aber ist leider nicht mein Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matchfighter (28. August 2010)

Absolut super gemacht =) 
Vor allem find ich den vorspann bzw das intro gut gestaltet 
btw das ganze errinert leicht an allymania ^^


----------



## Amraam (28. August 2010)

"wass kann den schon groosartig passieren?"

Tja untote können nicht(mehr) sterben ...


----------



## Kersyl (28. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Nunja, also einige alte Mitglieder wie z.b. auch Cameron, der die Blutelfe sprach, sind sozusagen spurlos verschwunden.
> bzw. Charger hat den Kontakt verloren. Das war noch vor meiner Zeit bei Duskwood, aber auch in WoW selbst scheint Cameron nicht mehr Online zu sein.
> Sind wohl private Probleme. Und wenn Sprecher fehlen, fehlen auch Charaktere, so einfach ist das
> 
> ...



Nja wo der hin ist würd mich auch mal interessieren...^^
Aber naja, Haben ja genug Leute für die plätze.
P.s: find das Intro echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nauli (28. August 2010)

Was mich mal interessiert : Falls ihr das auf nen speziellen Server filmt, welcher is das?
Und noch was : Was is das für ein Programm wo man Ibanez und so vorstellt? Wäre nett wenn ihr antwortet.


----------



## DasOtto (28. August 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert : Falls ihr das auf nen speziellen Server filmt, welcher is das?
> Und noch was : Was is das für ein Programm wo man Ibanez und so vorstellt? Wäre nett wenn ihr antwortet.



Also Charger nimmt das Meiste mit fraps auf seinem server auf. Jedoch nur Hintergründe. die eigentlich figuren kommen erst mit dem WoW-Modelviewer und etwas schnibbel magie ins video.
Und das Intro mit den vorstellungen und der Ibanez trailer wurden von einem aussenstehenden gemacht, der das glaub ich mit Adobe After Effects gemacht. Weiß ich aber nich ganz genau, musste mal Charger fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich glaube Dantes spielt auch auf Mannoroth, so wie Charger.
Mich findet ihr auf Shattrath. Auf Horden- sowie auf Allianzseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (28. August 2010)

Jau das Intro ist von Sweid mit Adobe After Effects erstellt worden.
Und die Szenenbilder frapse ich auf Mannoroth, meinem Heimatserver. ^^
(BTW auch Baggagis Heimatserver. -Hust-)


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Mich findet ihr auf Shattrath. Auf Horden- sowie auf Allianzseite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nauli (28. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Mannoroth, meinem Heimatserver. ^^
> (BTW auch Baggagis Heimatserver. -Hust-)


Heißt der da auch Baggagi? xD wäre mal was^^


----------



## s0re (28. August 2010)

Duskwoodduskwooodduskwood! Dangööö=) Wie immer toll^^


----------



## kingstan (28. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Das Video ist gut gemacht, aber wirklich lachen konnte ich leider nicht.



Muss ich mich anschliessen, sry

MfG Stan


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. August 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Heißt der da auch Baggagi? xD wäre mal was^^



Logisch, genau wie mein Char Charger heißt ^^


----------



## Legendofz (29. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht.... der geilste ist der draenei... kann mich wegschmeissen wo der dem Troll hinterläucft lol... "Aber er war so schleecht" Draenei: "Du solltest besser de fresse halten"... zu geil die Szene^^


----------



## DasOtto (29. August 2010)

Tja aber meiner heißt nicht Otto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sondern Gibbs. Wenn sich einer fragt, nein der Name is nich aus CSI Miami oder wie das heißt sondern aus Left 4 Dead 2. Es ist Jimmy Gibbs JUNIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!!!! und so!


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Otto ist beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (29. August 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> Otto ist beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




baggagi und otto zusammen wäre noch besser :>


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Geht nicht, er räumt gerade sein Zimmer auf.


----------



## Voryce (29. August 2010)

Alles in allem Gut gemacht aber es gibt viel zu verbessern,
Ich finde es gibt nur eine stimme die gut getroffen ist und das ist die vom Draenai . die restlichen stimmen sagen sonnst Nix aus . 
Hat auf jeden fall potential um was gutes zu werden aber dann muss was dran gemacht werden ! 

MfG Voryce


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. August 2010)

Da brauch man nurn bisschen Fantasie. ^^
Lloyd is der Ausbundesländer
Gregoury der blaublütige Ausreißer
und Ibanez natürlich der Latinlover. xD


----------



## Schmidhaus (29. August 2010)

Das maschionima is nich schlecht gemacht aber ansonsten total unlustig sry....


----------



## Yosef (29. August 2010)

Crap.

Allein schon, weil ihr auf negative Kommentare negativ antwortet.


----------



## Diclonii (29. August 2010)

Nett gemacht, gab nur eine Stelle wo ich wirklich lachen musste weil das einfach unerwartet kam und das war: "Tintenfischgesicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil


----------



## DasOtto (29. August 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Crap.
> 
> Allein schon, weil ihr auf negative Kommentare negativ antwortet.



Is nur so dass ich es persönlich nich verstehe warum man sich den Aufwand macht unnötig negatives zu schreiben anstatt KRITIK abzugeben.
Kritik unterscheidet sich von Spam, da man schreibt was man besser machen könnte. Dein "Crap" is zum beispiel sinnlos. Es hat unnötig Zeit gekostet das hier reinzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. August 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Crap.
> 
> Allein schon, weil ihr auf negative Kommentare negativ antwortet.



Machen wir garnich! Deine Mutter!


----------



## IceTea_light (29. August 2010)

Vote Baggagi for President! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die folgen find ich richtig geil. ^^


----------



## Kersyl (29. August 2010)

Hey Charger
*flüsterton*
Ich hab ne super Idee: Baggagi action figuren für nur 29,95€!^^


----------



## Gnarl1337 (29. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Machen wir garnich! Deine Mutter!



Icksdeh


----------



## Jokxer (29. August 2010)

Die Texte sind langweilig...


----------



## White_Sky (29. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Machen wir garnich! Deine Mutter!



Das folgende "HAHA" ist kein Ausdruck von Belustigung sondern von Verachtung.

*HAHA!!!!!*


----------



## Voryce (29. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Machen wir garnich! Deine Mutter!



oh ja wie erwachsen ...

Und naja merke das ihr schon an eure Geistige grenze gekommen seid also wird das nicht mehr besser xD


----------



## DasOtto (29. August 2010)

Voryce schrieb:


> oh ja wie erwachsen ...
> 
> Und naja merke das ihr schon an eure Geistige grenze gekommen seid also wird das nicht mehr besser xD



/facepalm.


----------



## Kafka (29. August 2010)

Ich sags mal so, wer meint an der Arbeit von Duskwood rum maulen zu müssen soll erst mal selbst par Vids machen die besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn ihr das nicht gebacken bekommt lasst einfach die Finger von euren Tastaturen ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. August 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, wer meint an der Arbeit von Duskwood rum maulen zu müssen soll erst mal selbst par Vids machen die besser sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankeschön für diese Worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ganz einfach zu erklären. Wer hier rein kommt und unproduktive Scheiße schreibt, ist für mich nicht mehr als 
ein wandelnder zu klein geratener Penis. So deal with it, punk. 
Und nur weil ihr nicht auf meine sarkastische Ader klar kommt braucht ihr hier jetzt nicht rumweinen, also tut uns
allen einen gefallen und sucht euch nen anderen Thread, oder eröffnet einen mit 'Mimimi Charger hat mich beleidigt'
als Titel, und verbringt euren lieben langen Tag damit über mich her zu ziehen, wie schlecht/unlustig meine Machinimas sind,
wie gemein ich doch sein kann und was euch noch so alles einfällt. 
Schickt mir dann nen Link, damit ich ihn noch mehr ignorieren kann als ich euer Gerede hier schon ignoriere und der 
Höhepunkt eurer verlausten Existenz damit betitelt ist 'Wuhu, Charger ist nicht beeindruckt von mir'. 


MfG

Charger. <3


----------



## Jasyra1980 (29. August 2010)

Technisch finde ich das ganze ganz gut umgesetzt. 

Aber ich verstehe nicht was alle sooooo lustig finden. 

Das einzige wo ich schmunzeln musste war der Gag mit ZF. 

naja vieleicht bin auch einfach nur zu alt für den Humor

Aber wie gesagt technisch gut gemacht


----------



## Toxxical (29. August 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das ihr diese Streitereien provoziert um im Forenticker zu bleiben.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das ihr diese Streitereien provoziert um im Forenticker zu bleiben.



Wir provozieren sie? Ja is klar. xD
Ich hab eher das Gefühl das die Leute rumflamen damit wir sie wie Kurt Jansen und Lovsky in die
Vids bringen. That is never going to happen, sry d00d.


----------



## Izara (29. August 2010)

Gott, ist das herrlich XD selten so gelacht xD danke! mehr mehr mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Be aware of 64 (29. August 2010)

Die einzige Figur, deren Rolle stimmig ist, ist meiner Ansicht nach Tahoon.
Ebenso hatte ich bei allen Figuren außer Tahoon, dem weißhaarigen Blutelfen und dem Goblinhändler den Eindruck, dass die Stimmen nicht zur Figur passen und auch schlecht eingebunden wirkten.
Über Humor lässt es sich nicht streiten, daher gehe ich darauf nicht ein. 
Die visuelle Verarbeitung an sich finde ich in Ordnung.
Das Intro hat mich zu sehr an Anime´s erinnert, ebenso der Song, aber das ist auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2010)

Der Ossi muss sein Sächsisch aber nochmal üben... *g*


----------



## DasOtto (29. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Ossi muss sein Sächsisch aber nochmal üben... *g*



Ouuhhhhh verdammt! Jetz hab ich eine reingewürgt gekriegt von jemandem, der's wissen muss! xD

Irgendwelche anmerkungen? Was soll ich verbessern? bin ganz ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder hier im Forum ganz... Auge... hö.. hö..


----------



## White_Sky (29. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Ossi muss sein Sächsisch aber nochmal üben... *g*





DasOtto schrieb:


> Ouuhhhhh verdammt! Jetz hab ich eine reingewürgt gekriegt von jemandem, der's wissen muss! xD
> 
> Irgendwelche anmerkungen? Was soll ich verbessern? bin ganz ohr
> 
> ...


----------



## Grushdak (29. August 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, wer meint an der Arbeit von Duskwood rum maulen zu müssen soll erst mal selbst par Vids machen die besser sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm, man muss ja nicht gleich rummaulen.

Allerdings ist das Ansichtssache, was einer unter Rummaulen oder Meinungsäußerung versteht.
Dazu kommt, daß man etwas kritisieren kann, was man nicht so gut findet - auch wenn man es selber nicht besser kann!
...............

Einiges in den 3 Videos finde ich ja ganz nett gemacht.
Doch im Ganzen fand ich es naja ... (was aber nix heißen muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

imo ...

 fand ich gleich im Teaser, daß die Musik etwas übersteuert ist.
Bei den beiden Episoden gibt es irgendwie zu viel Vorspann (bzw. erst Vorspann, dann Filmteil, dann wieder Vorspann und weiter im Film)
Auch die Bildqualität lässt manchmal zu Wünschen übrig.



White_Sky schrieb:


> Der Ossi muss sein Sächsisch aber nochmal üben... *g*


Und was willst Du mit dem Rotfärben sagen?



greetz


----------



## Skikurt (29. August 2010)

das klingt nich ma wie bagagi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (29. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Ossi muss sein Sächsisch aber nochmal üben... *g*



die schöne sächsische sprache mit sowas zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tratog (29. August 2010)

Meint ihr mit vorrangegangenen Projekten Htbwc? wenn ja , würdet ihr das vllt noch dazu verlinken, das war so geil^^

LG Tratog


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> die schöne sächsische sprache mit sowas zu vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön? Ähm...du meinst wohl den unerotischsten Dialekt der deutschen Sprache. :>


Höchstens zu beäumeln isser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (29. August 2010)

Das einzig lustige war das Tintenfischgsicht, dann wars das aber auch.


----------



## Gatax (29. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Zieht es euch rein und sagt uns eure Meinungen.



Und wenn man was sagt was ihnen nicht passt bekommt man sowas......




DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Is ganz einfach zu erklären. Wer hier rein kommt und unproduktive Scheiße schreibt, ist für mich nicht mehr als
> ein wandelnder zu klein geratener Penis. So deal with it, punk.
> Und nur weil ihr nicht auf meine sarkastische Ader klar kommt braucht ihr hier jetzt nicht rumweinen, also tut uns
> allen einen gefallen und sucht euch nen anderen Thread, oder eröffnet einen mit 'Mimimi Charger hat mich beleidigt'
> ...



lol^^


----------



## DasOtto (30. August 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Und wenn man was sagt was ihnen nicht passt bekommt man sowas......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DU bist auch einer der wenigen die's GAR NICHT kapieren, oder?


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. August 2010)

Whatever, back to topic dudes.


----------



## DasOtto (30. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Whatever, back to topic dudes.



Stimmt... also alle die mehr wollen:
Morgen kommt mehr. Also Montag. Wir wissen nicht wann... aber gegen Abend. Oder so.


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 
> About a Belf - Episode 2
> ...



Also technisch wirklich wirklich k und applaus, aber die Witze...ich konnte nicht so lachen.
Das sächsische wirkt angestrengt, und der Typ mit der Rose im Mund im 2. Teil verpufft.

Ihr solltet euch einen guten gagschreiber suchen, dessen Ideen ihr denn technisch punktgenau umsetzt.
Nicht jeder kann alles.


----------



## ødan (30. August 2010)

Ich versteh ja den ganzen Terz nicht. Ich finde uns lustig. Andere finden uns lustig.

Rest ist doch total wayne und solche Flames da iwo auf den vergangenen Seiten ignorier ich ma gepflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele im übrigen nicht auf Mannoroth wie von Otto preisgegeben, sondern auf Nazjatar [EU] mit meinen Todesritter... oh welche Überaschung... Ðantes.

Sollte ich online sein, gebe ich euch gern ein Autogramm oder Taufe euer Kind. Whatever.

&#8364;dit: Omg Zam hat uns geschrieben... *Luft zufächel* ...von dem würde ich mein Kind gerne getauft bekommen!!1!1elf


----------



## Scharyth (30. August 2010)

Also der Dreanei is wirklich der Beste^^

Ach du spielst auf Naz? Da hab ich meine gleichnahmigen Schurken^^ (*hust* Signatur)


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> ohh man ist ja geil^^ du solltest lieber die fresse halten xD



Es sinkt für Sie die MS Niveau!


----------



## Toxxical (30. August 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht mit dem pushen warten bis eine neue Folge raus ist?


----------



## Gatax (30. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Is nur so dass ich es persönlich nich verstehe warum man sich den Aufwand macht unnötig negatives zu schreiben anstatt KRITIK abzugeben.
> Kritik unterscheidet sich von Spam, da man schreibt was man besser machen könnte. Dein "Crap" is zum beispiel sinnlos. Es hat unnötig Zeit gekostet das hier reinzuschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr habt nach Meinungen gefragt. Meinungen müssen keine Kritik sein und schon gar nicht konstruktiv. Und daß ihr euch ab und zu mal aufspielt deswegen macht euch auch nicht symphatischer. Steht einfach drüber und antwortet nicht drauf. Oder entkräftet sie durch eure Sichtweise. (Aber positiv und nicht mit neuen negativen Antworten. Auch wenn es Sarkasmus sein soll.) Was ihr ja teilweise auch schon gut gemacht habt. Manche Antworten fördern allerdings nur neue flames.

Nunja. Wie ich schon bei youtube mal gepostet hatte...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsch euch trotzdem noch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei eurem Projekt. 

Mein Geschmack isses absolut nicht. Und gut find ichs auch nicht. Aber scheint ja beim Großteil gut anzukommen.


----------



## DasOtto (30. August 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ihr habt nach Meinungen gefragt. Meinungen müssen keine Kritik sein und schon gar nicht konstruktiv. Und daß ihr euch ab und zu mal aufspielt deswegen macht euch auch nicht symphatischer. Steht einfach drüber und antwortet nicht drauf. Oder entkräftet sie durch eure Sichtweise. (Aber positiv und nicht mit neuen negativen Antworten. Auch wenn es Sarkasmus sein soll.) Was ihr ja teilweise auch schon gut gemacht habt. Manche Antworten fördern allerdings nur neue flames.
> 
> Nunja. Wie ich schon bei youtube mal gepostet hatte......
> 
> ...



Da frag ich mich doch ernsthaft warum du dann überhaupt hier was schreibst. ehrlich... lass es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> €dit: Omg Zam hat uns geschrieben... *Luft zufächel* ...von dem würde ich mein Kind gerne getauft bekommen!!1!1elf



Uhm - da gibt es ein Problem, ich kann meine Hand nicht in Weihwasser tauchen. 

Mal im ernst: Nette Idee, mir persönlich fehlte aber was - ich kann nur nicht genau sagen was. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit ein echtes "Adventure" im Hinterkopf mit humoristischen Elementen. ^^


----------



## Jobbl (30. August 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> Der komische Draenai is ma geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign
Mir fehlt auch Baggagi, aber eure Vid's sind genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - da gibt es ein Problem, ich kann meine Hand nicht in Weihwasser tauchen.
> 
> Mal im ernst: Nette Idee, mir persönlich fehlte aber was - ich kann nur nicht genau sagen was. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit ein echtes "Adventure" im Hinterkopf mit humoristischen Elementen. ^^



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein ist das momentan nur meine Methode dem Baby das Laufen bei zu bringen. Ich wurd von meinen alten Sprechern mehrfach schwer enttäuscht
und trenne nun die Spreu vom Weizen, u know. Wer weiß was noch kommt wenn ich weiß das ich mich auf meine Jungs & Mädels verlassen kann. ^^

MfG Charger.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (30. August 2010)

OMFG WTF

Wie Geil xD Lachflash bekommen^^ der Aktzent ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tintenfischgesicht INC xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in diesem Sinne! macht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. August 2010)

Hiermit darf ich feierlich bekannt geben, dass auch wir am Gewinnspiel zum 4. Geburtstag von Buffed teilnehmen werden.

Hier unser Beitrag.

Buffed B-Day Special


Viel Freude damit und drückt uns fleißig die Daumen!

MfG Charger


----------



## Scharyth (30. August 2010)

Buffed rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (30. August 2010)

Wäre natürlich super, wenn ihn unsere Videos kommentiert, mit Daumen hoch verseht oder favorisiert. Das hilft uns ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt bin ich eben afk... muss diese verflixte Girlande... *murmel, murmel*


----------



## DasOtto (30. August 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich super, wenn ihn unsere Videos kommentiert, mit Daumen hoch verseht oder favorisiert. Das hilft uns ungemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollten wir nich ersma die Bude löschen?


----------



## ødan (30. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Sollten wir nich ersma die Bude löschen?



Argh, da hätte ich mir doch fast die Finger verbrannt. Naja macht nichts, bin ja eh schon tot.

Happy Birthday Buffed ^.^


----------



## Ithilian (30. August 2010)

Also ich finde das Buffed Video ist mit Abstand euer bestes und lustigstes Video, ich hab mich so weggeschmissen, als Taroon den Feuerlöscher bekommt und ihn auf die Kamera wirft ;D


----------



## DasOtto (30. August 2010)

Ithilian schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Buffed Video ist mit Abstand euer bestes und lustigstes Video, ich hab mich so weggeschmissen, als Taroon den Feuerlöscher bekommt und ihn auf die Kamera wirft ;D



Iccch chab nunmal keine Ahnung wie das ding funktioniert! iccch dachte das hilft >=(


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. August 2010)

Ithilian schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Buffed Video ist mit Abstand euer bestes und lustigstes Video, ich hab mich so weggeschmissen, als Taroon den Feuerlöscher bekommt und ihn auf die Kamera wirft ;D



Naja, haben uns auch ganz besonders Mühe gegeben, ist ja schließlich für ein Gewinnspiel!

Die Mail ist draußen und nun warten wir auf die Ergebnisse, wir sind sehr gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drückt uns die Daumen folks!


----------



## Scharyth (30. August 2010)

*Daumen drückt*


----------



## Toxxical (30. August 2010)

Es ist auf jeden Fall amüsant und sehenswert geworden, ich bin gespannt auf Zukünftige Projekte!


----------



## Sezulad (30. August 2010)

I love it [font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif] &#9829;[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Euer Sezulad[/font]


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. August 2010)

Naja, ich bin auf die Konkurrenz gespannt. Habe gehört das wohl irgendjemand nen Lied geschrieben hat etc.
Hoffe auf nen gutes 'Battle' ^^ Soweit ich das nun aus dem Eintrag von Buffed gelesen habe werden die Gewinner
am Samstag in der Buffedshow um 15 Uhr bekannt gegeben. Da heißt es nur abwarten und Tee trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestimmt habe ich irgendeine Anti-Machinima-Regel übersehn und wir werden eh Disqualifiziert. xD


----------



## Tobias Antagonist™ (30. August 2010)

Mehr, Mehr, Mehr xDDD
Das is alles so endgeil xD
Ich finds mindestens genauso gut wie Allimania und das heißt schon  was bei mir.

Macht weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will unbedingt mehr videos davon xDD


----------



## Lunammar (30. August 2010)

ganz ehrlich? ne echt ganz ehrlich?

des war ....... 	zum wegschmeißen xD weiter so jungs


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. August 2010)

Ich finds gut gemacht, auch wenns net 100%ig meinen Humor trifft! Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (30. August 2010)

Das hat mir schon vielmehr gefallen -
wennauch ich am Ende bei der Szene vor dem Haus akkustisch nicht alles verstanden habe.

Aber ein Frage hätte ich noch zu dem 4. Geburtstag ...

Heißt der wirklich 4. Buffed Geburtstag?
Denn solange existiert Buffed noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls hieß es noch bei meiner Registrierung hier nur/noch Blasc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## DasOtto (30. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das hat mir schon vielmehr gefallen -
> wennauch ich am Ende bei der Szene vor dem Haus akkustisch nicht alles verstanden habe.
> 
> Aber ein Frage hätte ich noch zu dem 4. Geburtstag ...
> ...




Buffed-News: "[font=arial, helvetica]Am 24. August 2006 startete unsere Webseite und versorgt Euch seither mit allen wichtigen Infos zu Euren liebsten Rollenspielen wie WoW, HdRO, Aion, Age of Conan, Warhammer Online, Runes of Magic und vielen mehr!"[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Jetz darfste rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Grushdak (31. August 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> [font="arial, helvetica"]
> Jetz darfste rechnen
> 
> 
> ...


Und Du darfst lesen, was ich schrieb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich mich hier registrierte, lief _*alles*_ noch unter dem Namen Blasc.
Buffed wurde es erst so einige Zeit später (glaube erst im fortgeschrittenem 2007).
Jetzt darfst Du rechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Imo ist es für mich nur der 4. Geburtstag der Webseite. 

gn8 & btt


----------



## DasOtto (31. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und Du darfst lesen, was ich schrieb!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh mein Gott, es tut mir so schrecklich leid was ich getan habe! Bitte verzeih mir!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite, ich schenk dir einfach glauben, ich bin ja noch nicht so lange buffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (31. August 2010)

Hör mal mit dem Kindergarten auf Otto. Er hat schon recht damit denk ich. Dennoch steht da '4. Geburtstag von Buffed', also wayne. Diskutiert das in eurem Thread pls. ^^


----------



## Vecel (31. August 2010)

sehr geil die videos. weiter so jungs^^


----------



## Aeiouz (1. September 2010)

Hi ihr Machinima Genies,

Will auch mal ein machinima machen und wollte fragen wie ihr die Hintergründe macht. Filmt ihr die ingame oder habt ihr da ein Programm?

MfG Aeiouz

PS: Eure Videos sind cool aber sie könnten länger sein.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (1. September 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Hi ihr Machinima Genies,
> 
> Will auch mal ein machinima machen und wollte fragen wie ihr die Hintergründe macht. Filmt ihr die ingame oder habt ihr da ein Programm?
> 
> ...



Zu der Länge der Vids hab ich ja schonmal was gesagt ^^ Durchforste den Thread.
Die Hintergründe der Machinimas frapste ich aus dem originalgame, gerne auch in Hauptstädten
oder sowas wo viele Spieler rumrennen, da ich weiß, dass die Szene dann belebter aussieht.
Wenn man eine ruhige Umgebung bevorzugt sollte man nach Shattrath etc gehen. ^__^


----------



## DontaDella (1. September 2010)

Habe jetzt die "About a Belf" Videos alle gesehen, teilweise find ich witzig manchmal net aber ist normal jeder hat ein anderes Verständis für Witze. Auf jedenfall das Video wo ihr für Buffeds Geburtstag gemacht habe find ich auch toll^^ will Autogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nein aber ich finde das mit dem Videos macht ihr gut, ich habe selbst versucht einen Video zu drehen habe es nicht hingekriegt xD.
Aufjedenfall weiter so. LG


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Illidan geworden?




Unser Illidansprecher wartet auf eine geeignete Rolle.



DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> 2. Illidan wollte umbedingt weiter mit machen, hatte ihm auch zugesagt, nun schafft ers aber nicht wegen irgendwelcher privaten Probleme.
> Wenn sich das gelegt hat wird wohl wieder mit an Board sein ^^



Laber ned, Boss Illi wartet doch darauf, mitzumachen.


btw Boss? Hatte Kurt Jansen nicht nen Halbbruder namens Gaxat?


----------



## Gatax (2. September 2010)

...


----------



## DuskwoodProd (2. September 2010)

Laber ned, Boss Illi wartet doch darauf, mitzumachen.

Hör auf von Sachen zu reden von denen du keine Ahnung hast.

Übermorgen erfahren wir alle die Gewinner. Ich bin immernoch gespannt!


----------



## Freakypriest (2. September 2010)

Sehr geile Videos !!

Am besten gefiel mir Tintenfischgesiücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (2. September 2010)

Wie immer sehr gut gemacht "Duskwood Team"

Edit: Ich will eine neue Folge !

MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (2. September 2010)

bbbbbbaaaaagggggaaaaagggggiiiiiiii for ever


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Hör auf von Sachen zu reden von denen du keine Ahnung hast.



Ich hab mit ihm gelabert?


----------



## DuskwoodProd (2. September 2010)

Me² dann hat er einen von uns beiden belogen.


----------



## DasOtto (2. September 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OCIp56qFB2Q



What the fu.........


----------



## -cqwerty (3. September 2010)

Wie heisst das Lied was immer kommt wenn die Namen genannt werden?


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2010)

Red Zone 

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV2GL4w3Yig&feature=related


----------



## Agarthor (4. September 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Me² dann hat er einen von uns beiden belogen.



keine sorge habe niemanden belogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte wirklich private probleme doch jetz ist der kerl im see mit betonschuhen und die sache hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht werd ich ja bald mal wieder ne line einsprechen....abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Aga aka Illy


----------



## DuskwoodProd (4. September 2010)

So Leute, zieht euch die Buffed Show 206 rein. :]


----------



## Kadika (4. September 2010)

Also bei dem Special hab ich nur eins auszusetzen:
Das "Wtf?" vom Dk hat überhaupt nicht reingepasst, aber sonst geil!


----------



## DasOtto (4. September 2010)

Ich dachte nur so: Oh mein Gott, buffed Show 206 gucken und dann dacht' ich so: BOAH GEIL.
Ja wir haben's geschafft. Ziemlich geil. Also los! Buffed Show gucken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (4. September 2010)

gz


----------



## Scharyth (5. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, ihr habts in die Show geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (5. September 2010)

Die Mukke wo die Charaktere vorgestellt werden, also ich sags ma so, erst isses ruhig, man dreht ein wenig die Boxen auf, und dann kommt das Lied...Also bissl zu Heavy..


----------



## Toxxical (5. September 2010)

Kommt da noch was?


----------



## DasOtto (5. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Kommt da noch was?



hahaah.. haha... ha..
Wie wär's mit Blog lesen? natürlich kommt was! Wie Röhrich sagen würde: Das brauch so seine Zeit... da konn nisch jedä mit üm.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (6. September 2010)

Sagen wirs so. Papa Charger is die Spielzeit ausgegangen, ich seh zu das ich mir wieder welche zulege und dann gehts weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Sorge.


MfG

Charger


----------



## Toxxical (10. September 2010)

*hust*


----------



## IceTea_light (13. September 2010)

Kommt da noch was? Ist ja ziemlich Tote Hose hier.


----------



## Scharyth (13. September 2010)

Zwingt Charger doch nicht dazu, Langeweile zu bezahlen xD


----------



## Howjin15 (13. September 2010)

Baggagi wird noch so berühmt wie Hogger xD! Vote 4 Baggagi! 

B2T: Super geil! Danke für eure bemühungen =)


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. September 2010)

Wundert mich das die weiter machen. Die klauen Witze, dass denen das nicht peinlich ist.
Irgendwann werden die nochmal verklagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. September 2010)

ich finde die Teile recht lustig, anspruchslose Unterhaltung für die Mittagspause, aber 
viel mehr sollen Fan-Machinimas meistens auch nicht sein.

Unterhaltsam finde ich vielmehr dieses hier:
08/24/2010 - Launch von "About a Belf" und Der offiziellen Seite!
09/04/2010 - Duskwood wäre nie zu dem geworden was es heute ist, ohne EUCH.

Das liest sich wie 10 Jahre harter Arbeit und Rückschlägen mit der Unterstützung einer 
riesigen Fangemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber weiter so, ich mag es, auch wenn der Sound verbesserungswürdig ist, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Soladra (14. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Wundert mich das die weiter machen. Die klauen Witze, dass denen das nicht peinlich ist.
> Irgendwann werden die nochmal verklagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Allimainia macht das nicht im geringsten, was? Wenn die das in massen machne, machen irs halt ab und zu.


----------



## DasOtto (16. September 2010)

Good News, Everyone!
Da wir (Die Sprecher) nicht genau wussten, was mit Charger los ist, kam gerade die Meldung, dass sein PC den geist aufgegeben hatte.
Was bedeutet: Jetz gerade werden wieder alle wichtigen sachen auf dem neuen gerät installiert und vorraussichtlich dieses Wochenende neues material gemacht!
Also: Dranbleiben, Blog mit F5 zuspammen und diesen Thread im Auge behalten!


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Good News, Everyone!
> Da wir (Die Sprecher) nicht genau wussten, was mit Charger los ist, kam gerade die Meldung, dass sein PC den geist aufgegeben hatte.
> Was bedeutet: Jetz gerade werden wieder alle wichtigen sachen auf dem neuen gerät installiert und vorraussichtlich dieses Wochenende neues material gemacht!
> Also: Dranbleiben, Blog mit F5 zuspammen und diesen Thread im Auge behalten!



Wircklich ?
Cool, man freu ich mich auf die neu geklauten Witzen. Ha, verstanden neue...... Witzen.


----------



## DasOtto (17. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Wircklich ?
> Cool, man freu ich mich auf die neu geklauten Witzen. Ha, verstanden neue...... Witzen.



Oh man, ich sag einfach mal nix. You're owning yourself right now.
Es ist kein klauen. Es ist ein Tribut. außerdem: Zähl mal alle Witze auf die "geklaut" sind.
Dramatic Gopher? ist bei uns ein Eichhörnchen und einmal zu sehen.
Der Sachsen-Akzent? Na und? gibt halt mehr Sachsen! An Allimania wurde nicht mal gedacht! und außerdem distanzieren wir uns von eben diesem HÖRSPIEL mit unseren Machinimas.
Pwned.
Also: l2spell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Oh man, ich sag einfach mal nix. You're owning yourself right now.
> Es ist kein klauen. Es ist ein Tribut. außerdem: Zähl mal alle Witze auf die "geklaut" sind.
> Dramatic Gopher? ist bei uns ein Eichhörnchen und einmal zu sehen.
> Der Sachsen-Akzent? Na und? gibt halt mehr Sachsen! An Allimania wurde nicht mal gedacht! und außerdem distanzieren wir uns von eben diesem HÖRSPIEL mit unseren Machinimas.
> ...


Ja Tribut so redet man sich raus wenn man die Witze 1 zu 1 übernimmt.
Z.b. Das mit dem Feuerlöscher ist geklaut, das Navi, die Kamera und und und.
Ich find einfach erbärmlich, Witze zu klaun und dafür belohnt zu werden.


----------



## DasOtto (17. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Ja Tribut so redet man sich raus wenn man die Witze 1 zu 1 übernimmt.
> Z.b. Das mit dem Feuerlöscher ist geklaut, das Navi, die Kamera und und und.
> Ich find einfach erbärmlich, Witze zu klaun und dafür belohnt zu werden.



Wir werden nich wirklich belohnt. Wir machen's weil's spaß macht.
Und wieso sind die Requisiten geklaut? weil sie net WoW-grafik haben? Hey Schlaumeier, das sind FOTOS von ECHTEN Sachen, die ich mit BILDBEARBEITUNGSPROGRAMMEN editiert habe.
Lass es einfach. deine Begründungen bedeuten mir so viel wie der Darmwind eines Kamels.

Und erzähl mir mal, in welchem Kontext diese 3 Requisiten in einem Humorvollem Clip zu sehen sind... mit exakt der Bedeutung, die sie bei uns hat.
Ein Navi? HEY DAS GIBT'S SCHON! GEKLAUT!!11eins!!1elf

Alter... irgendwann gab's mal alles schon einmal.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (17. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Wir werden nich wirklich belohnt. Wir machen's weil's spaß macht.
> Und wieso sind die Requisiten geklaut? weil sie net WoW-grafik haben? Hey Schlaumeier, das sind FOTOS von ECHTEN Sachen, die ich mit BILDBEARBEITUNGSPROGRAMMEN editiert habe.
> Lass es einfach. deine Begründungen bedeuten mir so viel wie der Darmwind eines Kamels.
> 
> ...



einfach chillen, neid ist die größte form des erfolges,
macht so weiter wie bisher, mir gefallen die witze
ach ja... wo ist baggagi?!
...etwa schonwieder zimmer aufräumen?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (17. September 2010)

Wenn man keinen Witz nach sprechen/ahnen dürfte, gäb es garkeine witze mehr weil ja ALLES dann geklaut ist. Irgendwo auf der welt hat schonmal jemand den Witz erzählt den du, ich oder jemand andres grade angeblich erfunden hat.... die sind ja dannn auch geklaut oO

Macht weiter so, Es geht bei euch anscheinend nur Hoch, nicht runter^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Wir werden nich wirklich belohnt. Wir machen's weil's spaß macht.
> Und wieso sind die Requisiten geklaut? weil sie net WoW-grafik haben? Hey Schlaumeier, das sind FOTOS von ECHTEN Sachen, die ich mit BILDBEARBEITUNGSPROGRAMMEN editiert habe.
> Lass es einfach. deine Begründungen bedeuten mir so viel wie der Darmwind eines Kamels.
> 
> ...



Dass das Navi zurück kommt gibts in einer Komödie, genau wie der Feuerlöscher.
Der Name das Films vom Navi ist mir entfalllen. Der Feuerlöscher war z.b. in Spongebob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Bedeutung ist doch egal, die Witze sind gleich. 
Ja und wegen euch gibts bald alles 3 fach. 2x reicht, also am besten geht ihr in die Ecke und schämt euch.
Ich kenn die Witze nur 2x, dank euch jetzt.



Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Witz nach sprechen/ahnen dürfte, gäb es garkeine witze mehr weil ja ALLES dann geklaut ist. Irgendwo auf der welt hat schonmal jemand den Witz erzählt den du, ich oder jemand andres grade angeblich erfunden hat.... die sind ja dannn auch geklaut oO
> 
> Macht weiter so, Es geht bei euch anscheinend nur Hoch, nicht runter^^



Privat under Freunden kann man die Witze verbreiten, aber nicht wenn man die Witze klaut und dann öffentlich macht. Und dann ein "Bravo" bekommt, das war echt lustig.


----------



## DasOtto (17. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Dass das Navi zurück kommt gibts in einer Komödie, genau wie der Feuerlöscher.
> Der Name das Films vom Navi ist mir entfalllen. Der Feuerlöscher war z.b. in Spongebob
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich dich was fragen? Welchen nutzen ziehst du aus deinen unnötigen Kommentaren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Darf ich dich was fragen? Welchen nutzen ziehst du aus deinen unnötigen Kommentaren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das die Menschen ihre Augen endlich öffnen, und erkennen das ihr Diebe seid.


----------



## DontaDella (17. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das die Menschen ihre Augen endlich öffnen, und erkennen das ihr Diebe seid.



Augen öffnen?? o.O Du übertreibst, dann klauen sie halt Witze auch wenn ich nicht weiss von wo. Ich kenne die Witze nicht und da finde ich gut das sie es mir Erzählen. Und auserdem das sind Witze, nicht mehr nicht weniger...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (17. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das die Menschen ihre Augen endlich öffnen, und erkennen das ihr Diebe seid.



und dann?
ändert doch gar nichts daran das es lustig ist.
ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Blutelfmann (17. September 2010)

10/10 weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (17. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das die Menschen ihre Augen endlich öffnen, und erkennen das ihr Diebe seid.



Wenn die Menschen schon die Augen öffnen, dann bitte bei wichtigeren sachen als bei irgendwelchen fanvideos, bei denen witze vorkommen die schonmal wo anderes vorkamen.


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. September 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> und dann?
> ändert doch gar nichts daran das es lustig ist.
> ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben



Es ist ja nur lustig für Leute die die noch nicht die Witze kennen.



Badumsaen schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschen schon die Augen öffnen, dann bitte bei wichtigeren sachen als bei irgendwelchen fanvideos, bei denen witze vorkommen die schonmal wo anderes vorkamen.



Man soll bei den kleinen Sachen anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (17. September 2010)

Etwas mehr Freundlichkeit und Sachlichkeit bitte. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das die Menschen ihre Augen endlich öffnen, und erkennen das ihr Diebe seid.



Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen...WoW ist VOLLER DIEBE!

Die Minimap...geklaut! Gabs schon in Ultima!

Keybindings! Gabs schon in 1000 Spielen!

Makros! Gabs schon in Microsoft Word!

Schurken! Gabs schon in Dungeons&Dragons!


Wir müssen die Augen öffnen! Wir müssen ES DEN MENSCHEN SAGEN!...

...oder wir halten einfach mal unsere neidische klappe, und akzeptieren dass ein witz auch dann gut sein kann wenn man ihn zweimal erzählt, insbesondere wenn man das in einem guten und witzigem video macht. Versteh mich nicht falsch...Kritik ist in Ordnung...aber was du hier machst ist hirnloser Flame.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen...WoW ist VOLLER DIEBE!
> 
> Die Minimap...geklaut! Gabs schon in Ultima!
> 
> ...


Das sind auch große Firmen die es klaun, die haben teure Anwälte, naja ich auch. Aber es geht darum das man den Diebstahl stoppen soll.
Ist ja schön das du neidisch bist, aber solche Videos zu machen ist für ein erfahrenen Animateurs einfach.


----------



## myxemio (18. September 2010)

sagt mal - mit welchem Programm bekommt ihr die Todesritter-stimmenverzerrung hin?

ansonsten nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmeedt (18. September 2010)

is scho luschtig! ^^

@Hugo

Deine Postings sind hier vollkommen unangebracht... verzieh dich in das Loch aus dem du her kamst und bleib dort.

Es gibt Menschen die einem einfach alles versauen wollen und du gehörst eindeutig dazu.


----------



## Fumika (18. September 2010)

Wie vorposter scho sagt kommentare von dem lieben Hugo taugen nur dazu Ärger zu verbreiten. Selbst WENN omg da ma n Witz geklaut is wayne ? es sind nicht alle so begeisterter Spongebobfans wie du oO. Is immer wieder das selbe, genau wie bei dem DK der seine solo Videos macht. Gruul , Sartharion usw sind auch welche in den komments die es krankhaft unwiederruflich alles als fakes hinstellen die mit allen mitteln beweisen wollen das (genau wie angeblich hier) da nur alles Betrüger, Faker in dem fall hier Diebe am Werk sind. Wen juckts das vl n Witz oder so scho irgendwo vorkommt ? denkste die Geminschaft verbrennt jetz ihre Rechner aufen Scheiterhaufen weil da vl n Witz abgekupfert is ?^^ und ich persöhnlich musste eh lachen bei deinen Sätzen wie * ja der gag kam bei Spongebob vor und der andere ka bei IRGENDEIN film aber keine ahnung welcher aber er kam scho mal !!!!*. Türlich ^^ so kann mann es natürlich auch sagen genau wie bei den anderen Videos wenn mann höflich nachfragt wo se denn bitte bemerkt haben in welcher min genau besagte Fakes in den vids vorkommen, auf einmal keine comments mehr kommen von denen obwohl se vorher 10 seiten geflamt haben^^ (manche sagen dazu auch *ja keine ahnung wo der beweis nochmal war aber ich hab ihn gesehen !!! GLAUBT MIR ALLE * ) xDD schau lieber weiter Spongebob vl findest genug beweise um Blizzard zu verklagen ^^

ps. manche mögen vl ned drüber nachdenken aber solche vids zu produzieren verzehrt ne menge zeit und bedarf ne menge feinarbeit meine lust würde es persöhnlich ned steigern wenn da son Hans / Hugo rumtanzt und versucht die Gemeinschaft gegen ein aufzustacheln mit anklagen wie Diebe , Betrüger usw . Neid vl ?

mfg


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Ja ignoriert ihn halt einfach...der Post


> Das sind auch große Firmen die es klaun, die haben teure Anwälte, naja ich auch. Aber es geht darum das man den Diebstahl stoppen soll.
> Ist ja schön das du neidisch bist, aber solche Videos zu machen ist für ein erfahrenen Animateurs einfach.


zeigt schon dass er des Lesens und verstehens einfacher Texte nicht mächtig ist und ganz allgemein Scheisse labert. Fail Hugo, ganz grosses Fail, Und jetzt troll dich troll, und nimm dein hässliches Profilbild mit.


----------



## Nauli (18. September 2010)

Wann kommen eigentlich neue Folgen/Episoden?


----------



## Muffin88 (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das sind auch große Firmen die es klaun, die haben teure Anwälte, *naja ich auch*. Aber es geht darum das man den Diebstahl stoppen soll.
> Ist ja schön das du neidisch bist, aber solche Videos zu machen ist für ein erfahrenen Animateurs einfach.



Spätestens ab hier sollts klar sein das getrollt wird...

Zu den Videos, wie macht ihr die Todesritter Stimmverzerrung?


----------



## DasOtto (18. September 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Wann kommen eigentlich neue Folgen/Episoden?



Wenn man Blog und Thread aufmerksam lesen würde, ging's. 
Also wir werden anfang dieser Woche anfangen mit neuen Folgen. Charger, der Produzent, hatte wie gesagt einen durchgeschmorten PC und musste sich einen neuen anschaffen, auf dem nun alles neue installiert wird. Dann geht's los. Auf die Homepage kommt ihr mittlerweile durch das klicken meiner Signatur. Also Bookmarken wäre nich schlecht.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ja ignoriert ihn halt einfach...der Post
> 
> zeigt schon dass er des Lesens und verstehens einfacher Texte nicht mächtig ist und ganz allgemein Scheisse labert. Fail Hugo, ganz grosses Fail, Und jetzt troll dich troll, und nimm dein hässliches Profilbild mit.



Fail bist du. Das du diesen Diebstahl unterstützt. Mein Profilbild dient zur Provokation, was ja prächtig funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Fail bist du. Das du diesen Diebstahl unterstützt. Mein Profilbild dient zur Provokation, was ja prächtig funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is dennoch geklaut. Du böser böser Dieb.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Is dennoch geklaut. Du böser böser Dieb.



WoW ! Hey, das fällt dir nach soviel Beiträgen von mir endlich auf ? 
Und wieso Böse ? Ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasOtto (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> WoW ! Hey, das fällt dir nach soviel Beiträgen von mir endlich auf ?
> Und wieso Böse ? Ehrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint dein Profilbild.
Es ist ...


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Er meint dein Profilbild.
> Es ist ...



Ja sag ich doch, das ihm sehr spät auffällt das es gekalut ist, was versteht du daran nicht ?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2010)

@ Hugo,
DU darfst doch garnicht schreiben. das ABC... und die Sonderzeichen hat doch jemand erfunden, also dürfen die ja nicht wiederverwertet werden!
Sollang kein Copyright (oder wie das heißt, gemeint ist das man das nicht Nachmachen DARF) da ist, darf man sachen kopieren soviel man will -.-


----------



## meitertot (18. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Wenn man Blog und Thread aufmerksam lesen würde, ging's.
> Also wir werden anfang dieser Woche anfangen mit neuen Folgen. Charger, der Produzent, hatte wie gesagt einen durchgeschmorten PC und musste sich einen neuen anschaffen, auf dem nun alles neue installiert wird. Dann geht's los. Auf die Homepage kommt ihr mittlerweile durch das klicken meiner Signatur. Also Bookmarken wäre nich schlecht.




Wie heißt die webseit ???????


----------



## DasOtto (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Ja sag ich doch, das ihm sehr spät auffällt das es gekalut ist, was versteht du daran nicht ?



/facepalm


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasOtto (18. September 2010)

meitertot schrieb:


> Wie heißt die webseit ???????



Lesen. Ich habe selber geschrieben, durch das klicken auf meine Signatur.
Ich schreibe es dennoch gern hier aus:
http://www.duskwood-productions.weebly.com/


----------



## Nordendboy (18. September 2010)

tahoon ist die geilste sau nach dem b11 in about a b11 ders mal hammer xD


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> @ Hugo,
> DU darfst doch garnicht schreiben. das ABC... und die Sonderzeichen hat doch jemand erfunden, also dürfen die ja nicht wiederverwertet werden!
> Sollang kein Copyright (oder wie das heißt, gemeint ist das man das nicht Nachmachen DARF) da ist, darf man sachen kopieren soviel man will -.-



Schrein bitte mein ganzen Namen.
Es gibt Aussnahmen das weisst du schon ne ? Und auf den originalen Filmen mit den Witzen ist ein Copyright drauf.




DasOtto schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denk ich auch immer wenn ich dein Beitrag sehe.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Tu bitte nicht so als ob du denkst...denn deine Beiträge sagen uns das Gegenteil. 

btw. Ja, ich unterstütze die Jungs die diese Videos gemacht haben...da ist nicht dqas geringste geklaut, das ist einfach nur gut gemacht und sauwitzig.

Witze, du Honk, kann niemand "klauen" im Sinne des Wortes, da niemand ein geistiges Eigentum auf sie hat. Bevor du hier so tust als wolltest du Menschen wachrütteln, oder dein geistloses erbärmliches rumtrollen sonst irgendwir rechtfertigen, denk ne Sekunde darüber nach, was für ein armes, aufmersamkeitsdefizitgeschlagenes Wesen man sein muss, dass man seine Zeit damit verbringt, komplett hirnlose Flames in den Beitrag von Leuten zu schmieren, die dir an Kreativität und Leistungen für die Community Meilenweit überlegen sind.

Wenn du neidisch bist, mach was besseres. Wenn dus nicht kannst dann halt die Backen.

Ach was schreib ich eigentlich, halt gleich die Backen, du nervst und niemand will deine Kommentare.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Tu bitte nicht so als ob du denkst...denn deine Beiträge sagen uns das Gegenteil.
> 
> btw. Ja, ich unterstütze die Jungs die diese Videos gemacht haben...da ist nicht dqas geringste geklaut, das ist einfach nur gut gemacht und sauwitzig.
> 
> ...



Nein Witze kann micht nicht klauen, stimmt, nur 1 zu 1 übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer will schon auf geklaute Witze neidisch sein ? Wie ich schon sagte solche Videos zu machen ist einfach.


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Nein Witze kann micht nicht klauen, stimmt, nur 1 zu 1 übernehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann mach mal eins.


----------



## Schlaviner (18. September 2010)

TINTENFISCHGSICHD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch.



Die Animationen hab ich schnell gemacht, das anspruchsvolle sind die Witze. Ich klau ja keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karandash (18. September 2010)

Respekt an die Macher echt gut gemacht das Ganze und der Draenei ist ja mal geil...."Scheiße ist das ecklig!" xD


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Die Animationen hab ich schnell gemacht, das anspruchsvolle sind die Witze. Ich klau ja keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst dir hier im Universum sicherlich keinen anderen Witz ausdenken können, weil es ihn irgentwo auf der Welt schon einmal gibt.

Und dann heißt es wieder: "Du hast es geklaut!''


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Du wirst dir hier im Universum sicherlich keinen anderen Witz ausdenken können, weil es ihn irgentwo auf der Welt schon einmal gibt.



Aber keine klauen die ein Copyright aus Filmen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

*gnaaarg!*

AUF FILMZITATE HAT KEIN MENSCH EIN COPYRIGHT DU DUMME NUSS!


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *gnaaarg!*
> 
> AUF FILMZITATE HAT KEIN MENSCH EIN COPYRIGHT DU DUMME NUSS!



WoW, so harte Beleidigungen, was besseres fällt dir nicht ein ? Wer redet hier eigentlich nur von "Filmzitate" ?


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Aber keine klauen die ein Copyright aus Filmen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat der Machinima geklaute Witze von Filmen mit Copyright?

Mal in ernst: Gibt es sowas überhaupt?^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (18. September 2010)

+n

Joa, ich will den Helden sehn der sich nen Witz patentieren lässt. x3


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hat der Cinematic geklaute Witze von Filmen mit Copyright?
> 
> Mal in ernst: Gibt es sowas überhaupt?^^



Welcher Cinematic ?


----------



## Nordendboy (18. September 2010)

achja nochwas ihr seid echt der kracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erste mal durch zufall gesehen und sofort mit freundem am weglachen und über den krassen shit lachen wir bisher imernoch ^^ macht weiter so =) und hört nicht auf bitteeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (18. September 2010)

Führwahr, treue Recken!

Solange es noch Böses (aka. Leute die es ärgert wenn wir Machinimas machen) auf dieser Welt gibt wird DuskwoodProd nicht vergehen!

So viel dazu


MfG 


Charger. :]


----------



## Nordendboy (18. September 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Führwahr, treue Recken!
> 
> Solange es noch Böses (aka. Leute die es ärgert wenn wir Machinimas machen) auf dieser Welt gibt wird DuskwoodProd nicht vergehen!
> 
> ...


so muss das freue mich schon auf euer nächstes projekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumika (18. September 2010)

Ignoriert seine post einfach ^^ 

Otto gutes gelingen an chargers neuen Rechner macht weiter so. Muss ja sagen das vid das se in der Buffed show neben euren gezeigt haben war schwach in vergleich zu euren ;P

lg


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Btt: Ich finde, die neue Folge ist genial geworden, und ich habe nicht feststellen können, dass irgendwas geklaut wurde :/



.... ... es gibt eine neue Folge?


----------



## DuskwoodProd (18. September 2010)

Ich schätze er meint unser preisgekröntes Buffed B-Dayvideo. xP


----------



## DasOtto (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> .... ... es gibt eine neue Folge?



Also bisher wurden nur 2 Folgen Veröffentlicht. Plus dem Special zu buffed's viertem Geburtstag.
Da gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er Folge Numero 2 meinte.

EDIT: Pshht, Chef.


----------



## Firun (19. September 2010)

@Thread 

aufgräumt´, eine Bitte an alle, bleibt der Netiquette treu der ihr bei der erstellung eures Profils hier zugestimmt habt, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumika (19. September 2010)

Danke fürs aufräumen ;P


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

dito, danke lieber Mod ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (22. September 2010)

So liebe Leute,

Die Software ist so gut wie fertig installiert und wenn alles läuft wie geplant werden
wir euch schon sehr sehr bald mit neuen Videos beglücken. Jedoch kann der Weg etwas
holprig werden, da ich an einem ganz anderen Gerät anfange die Machinimas zu machen.
Drückt mir die Daumen ^^

In dem Sinne

stay tuned & MfG

Charger


----------



## meitertot (22. September 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> Die Software ist so gut wie fertig installiert und wenn alles läuft wie geplant werden
> wir euch schon sehr sehr bald mit neuen Videos beglücken. Jedoch kann der Weg etwas
> ...



Ich drücke sie dir und Hoffentlich kommt baggagi vor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (27. September 2010)

*meld*
ähhhm ... eine frage herr charger (oder DasOtto ... je nach dem wer mehr weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): wann kommt die neue folge?^^


----------



## Miarum (28. September 2010)

Ah, das ist zu geil. Ich brauch mehr ! xD

Ich kugel mich immer vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasOtto (28. September 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> *meld*
> ähhhm ... eine frage herr charger (oder DasOtto ... je nach dem wer mehr weiß
> 
> 
> ...



Gern, hier mal ein kleines Update.
Die eigentliche Folge für About a Belf wird momentan geskriptet. Aber ein Special ist mitten in der Arbeit. Da ich bis Freitag Abend diese Woche auf einem Seminar bin, kann ich meine Synchro nicht machen.
Das heißt, ihr werdet höchstwahrscheinlich neues Material so Anfang nächsten Monats erwarten können.
Also schön Abonnieren und unsere Seite in Augenschein nehmen.
Ich selbst habe noch Ideen für ein Video mit dem die Community auch was anfangen kann. Sprich: Ein "Frag-mich-alles" Video. Aber wir werden sehen, ob und wann das was wird. 
Bis dahin, bleibt angespannt!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (28. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Gern, hier mal ein kleines Update.
> Die eigentliche Folge für About a Belf wird momentan geskriptet. Aber ein Special ist mitten in der Arbeit. Da ich bis Freitag Abend diese Woche auf einem Seminar bin, kann ich meine Synchro nicht machen.
> Das heißt, ihr werdet höchstwahrscheinlich neues Material so Anfang nächsten Monats erwarten können.
> Also schön Abonnieren und unsere Seite in Augenschein nehmen.
> ...




klingt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Auch von meiner Seite ein kleines Statusupdate. Die Arbeiten sind im vollen Gange. Zur Zeit basteln wir wie blöde an einem kleinen Special und skripten nebenbei die About
a Belf Folge, wie Otto ja schon sagte. Auf jedenfall sollt ihr wissen, dass die Arbeiten nicht still stehen und ihr bald schon neues erwarten dürft. Nach einem Geistesblitz hab ich mal
ein mini-mini geschustert und werde es euch nun präsentieren! 

Viel spaß damit!


Duskwood - Mini 8 - Stop dreaming, learn to play


In dem Sinne,

MfG

Charger


----------



## Qualkommando (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das Ihr eine sehr gute Arbeit an Tage legt. Eure Videos sind echt sehr lustig und zugleich gut gemacht. 
Macht weiter so !!!


----------



## Irandor (1. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil gemacht...


----------



## DuskwoodProd (1. Oktober 2010)

Rest in Arbeit.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (14. November 2010)

Und wer hätte das gedacht, auch von uns gibt es mal wieder etwas kleines.

Duskwood - Mini 9 - Schattenhammer

Und ausserdem möchte ich euch noch unser kleines Projekt ans Herz legen, das erste große Duskwood Community Video.
Seht es euch an und macht mit. :3

Duskwood Community Video

Viel spaß damit!

MfG

Charger


----------



## DasOtto (14. November 2010)

Oh ja, Cheffe.
Es sind Wirklich viele Ideen dabei, die wir unbedingt produzieren wollen. Vielleicht sogar heute noch? *wink wink*
Und ja, bitte macht beim Community Video rege mit, einfach nur mitmachen, auch ohne verstand! xD


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Gut gemachte Videos, ich mag euch 

L.G. Luc -


----------



## DuskwoodProd (14. November 2010)

So!

Als entgültiges Zeichen, dass Duskwood zurück aus der Unproduktivität ist
haben wir direkt den 10 Mini der Duskwood Series produziert und hochgeladen.

Diesen findet ihr hier.

Duskwood - Mini 10 - BrainAFK

Weiterhin dürft ihr gespannt bleiben, es tut sich viel um Duskwood
und auch wenn es so schien, wir hören nie wirklich auf an Machinimas zu arbeiten!

In dem Sinne,

MfG

Charger

Ps.: Macht beim Community Video mit!
Community Video


----------



## komm11 (14. November 2010)

kein dritten teil ?^^ aber der warri is mal geil . als ich dem für buffed b-day zum ersten mal gesehen hab ging wegen meinen getränk die tastatur kapput xD

dem untoten mags in so nen verlassen haus gefallen aber hat der rest nix besseres verdient?^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (14. November 2010)

Nein.







xP


----------



## ødan (14. November 2010)

Verdient haben wir es schon, nur ist Charger viel zu faul um uns ne anständige Bude zu verschaffen, geschweige denn aufzuräumen <.<


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. November 2010)

An alle Ungläubigen und Zweifler,
Ihr werdet Euren Ohren nicht trauen wenn ihr das hier lest.

ABOUT A BELF - EPISODE 3 

In epischem Ausmaß.. Rendert gerade und wird in ca. 60 Minuten auf Youtube verfügbar sein.
Das Beste kommt jedoch noch. Der erste Kommentator bekommt die einmalige Möglichkeit seinen
ganz persönlichen Wow Charakter als Statist in der nächsten About a Belf Episode zu sehen!

Also bleibt dran!

In dem Sinne

MfG

Charger


----------



## DasOtto (15. November 2010)

Es wird echt episch.
Ver-damned.


----------



## nemø (15. November 2010)

OMG, ich werd sowas vom kommentieren!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. November 2010)

So is brav ^^
Wird direkt hier rein gepostet wenns on geht.


----------



## nemø (15. November 2010)

Blockt mal das kommentieren, bis ich was sage ^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. November 2010)

wuhuu ... zurück aus der versenkung ... wollte schon fragen ob ihr noch lebt^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. November 2010)

Unkraut vergeht bekanntlich nicht. :3


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. November 2010)

das hört man gerne 


scheiße dass ich morgen n projekt präsentieren muss ... würd sonst gerne das video noch sehen ... naja morgen gehts auch noch


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. November 2010)

^__^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. November 2010)

So! Der Upload und somit der Countdown zum Release des Machinimas läuft!


----------



## Aeiouz (15. November 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH


Wie lang noch ich halte die Spannung nicht mehr aus.

Edit: fügt mal Brainafk am anfrang hinzu


----------



## DasOtto (15. November 2010)

Tja also irgendwie hat YouTube grad keinen Bock das Video zu bearbeiten ^^
Es ist jedoch schon up, kann sich nur um Stunden handeln.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. November 2010)

Youtube mag uns momentan nicht so wirklich wie es scheint.
Stay tuned, wir hoffen das sie den Machinima in wenigen Minuten durch lassen.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (16. November 2010)

About a Belf - Episode 3 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## nemø (16. November 2010)

Ha, geil "nicht, dass ich wüsste"


----------



## DasOtto (16. November 2010)

Naja also, ich weise dann gerne nochmal auf unser Community-Video hin 
Nich vergessen zu kommentieren und Thumbs up !


----------



## Dabow (16. November 2010)

Ich finds leider kein bisschen lustig und sauber umgesetzt ist das ganze auch nicht 
Trotzdem Hut ab, dass du dir so viel Arbeit gemacht hast.


----------



## ødan (16. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Trotzdem Hut ab, dass *du* dir so viel Arbeit gemacht hast.



Wir...

Wir haben uns so viel Arbeit gemacht.

Wir sind drei ;P


----------



## Chillers (16. November 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ha, geil "nicht, dass ich wüsste"



Das ist auch schon der einzig halbwegs annehmbare Witz. Sorry. 

Da hört man auch (oder eher nicht!), wie wichtig wenigstens eine charismatische Stimme wie die von Barlow sein kann.
Keine gute story, kein highlight.

Aber für die Arbeit...gratz


----------



## DasOtto (16. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> *Keine* gute story, *kein* highlight.


Und was ist mit der Wendung dass Ibanez nicht mal Spanier ist? Ich mein... Holy Sh*t, dude.
und dass wir wissen, was mit Lloyd passiert ist?
Also ehrlich, wenn man die Serie ansich verfolgt, gibts hier und da schon recht interessante Dinge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (16. November 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Wir...
> 
> Wir haben uns so viel Arbeit gemacht.
> 
> Wir sind drei ;P



Whatever?


----------



## DenniBoy16 (16. November 2010)

haha ... wieder mal ein sehr geiles video *thumbs up*


----------



## Kankru (16. November 2010)

Ist jetzt net der Brüller, aber ich selbst mache sowas net, also kann ich net den Aufwand beurteilen, aber schlecht ist es auch net!


----------



## nemø (16. November 2010)

Gewonnen.

Vielleicht soolls ja nicht witzig sein? Vielleicht ist es der Anfang zu einer Crime-am-Donnerstag-20:15-serie
Ich mag's


----------



## Peloquin (16. November 2010)

Sagmal wie lange brauchst du für so eine Folge? Ich find die wirklich gut. Vor allem den russischen Dranai xD


----------



## DuskwoodProd (18. November 2010)

@Peloquin: Also an About a Belf 3 haben wir ohne unterbrechung gearbeitet und insgesamt ca. 12 Stunden und 30 Minuten gebraucht. Liegt mein Herzblut drin. :3

Und da ich momentan Produktiver alsn Kaninchen auf Viagra bin gibts direkt Mini 11.

Duskwood - Mini 11 - Deathwings Brüller


Viel Spaß. :3


----------



## ødan (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Sagmal wie lange brauchst *du* für so eine Folge? Ich find die wirklich gut. Vor allem den russischen Dranai xD



Wir... immernoch...

Menno jetzt wollte ich den 11ten Mini hier rumposaunen und du hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen -.-


----------



## williisdead (18. November 2010)

staun!!!!
thumbs up! klasse gemacht ...


----------



## Tamîkus (18. November 2010)

tintenfischgesicht !

was !

auf draneisch flame das war zu geil ^^


----------



## DasOtto (18. November 2010)

Wenn ihr immernoch auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben wollt kann ich gern nochmal unsere Homepage empfehlen!
Und bitte, macht beim Community Video mit, da kommt nichts mehr rein!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (19. November 2010)

Heyho!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen kleinen Event zu starten.

Thema: 

Sagt uns was in unserem nächsten Mini passieren soll!
Ich werd bis morgen Mittag gegen 15 Uhr gucken OB überhaupt jemand drauf antwortet.
Wenn ja stelle ich es mir so vor. Ihr schreibt kleine Ausschnitte für einzelne Szenen die ihr 
gerne in einem Mini sehn würdet. Bitte nicht zu viel, da es ja ein Mini sein soll.
Wenn ihr etwas schreibt beachtet bitte euren Preposter, da es eine kleine Geschichte ergeben muss.
Eurer Kreativität sind dabei keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Wenns gut läuft werden wir diesen Event sicher öfter machen, also nicht böse sein falls ich etwas
vom Platz her nicht rein kriege. Da es aber schon spät ist freue ich mich selbst über 1-2 Beiträge zu 
diesem Thema.

Wenn nicht genug kommt, oder niemand schreibt werde ich es canceln und einfach in ein paar Tagen
zu einem geeigneteren Zeitpunkt erneut starten ^^

In dem Sinne

MfG

Charger


Darsteller im Mini: Charger, Dantes, Tahoon und unter umständen Baggagi da ihr es eh verlangen werdet.


----------



## Deepender (19. November 2010)

meine antwort hier ;D

:

die charakter rollen könnt ihr euch twilweise selber aussuchen,

ihr seid im black temple und steht vor illiad, als plötzlich von einem von euch das handy klingelt, die stimme am tele fragt zum undead warri charger" Ey jo ich bins, der krasse lvl 12er von letztens, du weisst schon, kannst du mir ein portal machen?"
chargers antwort" ich bin ein warri, ich kann keine portale -.- und ich raide falls du weisst was das ist!!!!" der 12er" OH MAN JA KLAR WEISS ICH WAS DAS IST!!!!!!!WAS DENKST DU DENN?" charger" also" und der lvl 12er dann" darf ich mit?"
charger zieht n facepalm,und wirft das handy auf illidan!
Illidan fand das gespräch genau so amüsant und meinte dann" Ey ihrse, lasst inna kneipe einen saufen gehen, baggagi wird ne runde geben"
dann fragt der russische dreanei:" und wer gibt uns jetzt den loot?"
Illidan sagt:" Nach dem besäufniss.... der krasse lvl 12er von letztens weisst du? "


----------



## Bendt (19. November 2010)

Also ich find's auch eher lahm und nicht witzig.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (19. November 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> meine antwort hier ;D
> 
> :
> 
> ...




Jo Digga, danke direkt für dein Post, aber ich dachte eher das es so eine Kettengeschichte wird. 
Beispiel:

"Ihr befindet euch im Black Temple und steht vor Illidan .." <Dann kommt der nächst eund Knüpft an, verstehst du was ich meine?

Also somit benutzen wir den 1. Satz als Start: 





Ihr befindet euch im Black Temple und steht vor Illidan..


----------



## WortSport (19. November 2010)

sry, but whack!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (19. November 2010)

Gogo 18 Besucher lesen das Thema und niemand schreibt? Enttäuscht mich nicht so Leute 

"Ihr befindet euch im Black Temple und steht vor Illidan.."


----------



## Dabow (19. November 2010)

Ich kann einfach nicht über Euch lachen ...
Niveaulos und kindisch, tut mir leid. Ist halt eine Meinung von Vielen 
Lasst Euch durch mich aber blos nicht davon abhalten, Euch weiterhin zum Affen zu machen 
Ich meins nicht bös, ich bin so ... sry


----------



## Chillers (19. November 2010)

Bendt schrieb:


> Also ich find's auch eher lahm und nicht witzig.



Stelle mir das so vor:
Ibanez will seine Rose loswerden, um endlich verständlich sprechen zu können.

Er geht in ein GH, spricht Zwergenwirtin an :*Och Frauschen Du, die Rossche Rosche geb´isch du.*

Wirtin:*Nicht wieder das. Lern erstmal reden. Und was hat Du da im Mund? Verstehe nix.*
Sie haut Ibanez mit der Bratpfanne nieder, welcher die Rose verliert und auf einer Trage von Draenei und Elf abtransportiert wird.

Elf:*Schon wieder nur Arbeit...*
Draenei:* Jo, nix mit kämpfen...*

Da kommt die Zwergenwirtin hinterher gelaufen:*Verehrter Draenei, die Rose war von ihnen? Wartete ich immer schon drauf...ein Missgeschick, was für ein Glück!*
(Zwergin geht dem Trupp nach.)

Draenei:*Ein follower, und ich hab´sie am Hals...*
Elf:*Besser da als anderswo...*

Müsst ihr halt umschreiben, wenn Iba nicht dabei ist.


----------



## ødan (19. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Stelle mir das so vor:
> Ibanez will seine Rose loswerden, um endlich verständlich sprechen zu können.
> 
> Er geht in ein GH, spricht Zwergenwirtin an :*Och Frauschen Du, die Rossche Rosche geb´isch du.*
> ...





Erstens: *confused*
Zweitens: Nochmal, wir brauchen hier kurze knappe Kettenposts.

Wir stehen bei:
_
Ihr befindet euch im Black Temple und steht vor Illidan..._


Es könnte jetzt zum Beispiel etwas in der Richtung sein:

_...welcher gerade ein Meeting mit seiner Sekretäring hat und..._


*
Ihr seht worauf wir hinaus wollen?



&#8364;: Könnte ein Mod vllt die unproduktiven Kommentare löschen? Wäre super nett ^.^
*


----------



## DuskwoodProd (19. November 2010)

Okay, Event is gecancelt, starte ihn dann bei Gelegenheit neu.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. November 2010)

Thema: Charger hasst Zwerge.

Jemand ne lustige Idee wie Charger das ausleben könnte? :3


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. November 2010)

lol 25 Leser, keine Antwort. Wasn loos? ^^


----------



## nemø (20. November 2010)

Charger hasst Zwerge...Öhm...Er könnte sich über sie auslassen, wo viele von ihnen in Roben rumstehen. mÄdchen


----------



## Alux (20. November 2010)

Hm er geht nach IF und stielt das ganze Bier die Zwerge verfolgen ihn welche er niedermäht und am Ende liegen Charger und co besoffen in nem Haus^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (20. November 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Thema: Charger hasst Zwerge.
> 
> Jemand ne lustige Idee wie Charger das ausleben könnte? :3





charger zieht erstmal witze über bärtige zwergendamen in if


----------



## ZerocxVII (20. November 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Thema: Charger hasst Zwerge.
> 
> Jemand ne lustige Idee wie Charger das ausleben könnte? :3



Er legt erstmal die gesammte Bierlieferung für Eisenschmiede lahm und dann nimmt er ein Bierkrug an einer Schnur und logt die Zwerge in die Lava wo sie dann qualvoll sterben.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. November 2010)

"Er legt erstmal die gesammte Bierlieferung für Eisenschmiede lahm und dann nimmt er ein Bierkrug an einer Schnur und logt die Zwerge in die Lava wo sie dann qualvoll sterben." Spitzenreiter xD

Ich denke ich werde zumindest Teile von jeder bisherigen Idee einbauen! Aber ich brauch mehr, der Mini wird wohl ein kleines bisschen länger. 


Btw: Uns fehlen nurnoch 30 Abonnenten bis 300. Supportet unseren Channel fleißig, wenn die 300 Erreicht sind gibts ne hübsche überraschung 


MfG

Charger


----------



## ZerocxVII (20. November 2010)

Jetzt nur noch 29^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (20. November 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Er legt erstmal die gesammte Bierlieferung für Eisenschmiede lahm und dann nimmt er ein Bierkrug an einer Schnur und logt die Zwerge in die Lava wo sie dann qualvoll sterben.


Daraufhin macht er ein Spruch "Wer will seinen Zwerg gut durch haben, oder doch lieber Blutig?"
Kann man natürlich noch bischen ausschmücken.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. November 2010)

Thaha ^^ Thx fürs Abo.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. November 2010)

Sonst jemand noch ne Idee wie Charger die Zwerge knechten könnte? Bisher dabei:

"Er legt erstmal die gesammte Bierlieferung für Eisenschmiede lahm und dann nimmt er ein Bierkrug an einer Schnur und lockt die Zwerge in die Lava wo sie dann qualvoll sterben."


----------



## ZerocxVII (20. November 2010)

Er zündet die ganzen Biervorräte vor den Augen der Zwerge an.


----------



## Echrion (20. November 2010)

Trifft genau meinen Humor , 17 x 8  
Mach weiter so


----------



## DenniBoy16 (20. November 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Sonst jemand noch ne Idee wie Charger die Zwerge knechten könnte? Bisher dabei:
> 
> "Er legt erstmal die gesammte Bierlieferung für Eisenschmiede lahm und dann nimmt er ein Bierkrug an einer Schnur und lockt die Zwerge in die Lava wo sie dann qualvoll sterben."




"zufällig kommt baggaggi vorbei (schief gegangener portzauber) und durch einen weiteren fehlgeschlagenen zauber (dürft ihr euch aussuchen) werden alles bier der welt zu wasser oder so und die zwerge werden verzweifelt ... "

weiter weiß ich gerade nicht^^


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Thema: Charger hasst Zwerge.
> 
> Jemand ne lustige Idee wie Charger das ausleben könnte? :3



Charger nimmt mit einen Rasierer mit nach Eisenschmiede und rasiert den Zwergen ihre Bärte. Natürlich könnte er auch das ganze Bier vor den Augen der Zwerge leertrinken.

Was mir noch einfällt: Ein paar Zwerge mitnehmen und sie lustig anziehen und in den Garten stellen.Vielleicht mit einem Hübschen Kleidchen?


----------



## Kuisito (20. November 2010)

Ich persoenlich habe damals die erste Episode geguckt, fand ich sehr lustig, vorallem Ibanez.

Dann hab ich zwischendurch die Mini's angeguckt, nicht gerade der Bringer.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. November 2010)

Alles Schnee von gestern. :3


----------



## Aeiouz (5. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage wie bekommt ihr das mim modelviewer hin bei mir geht der nicht.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. Januar 2011)

Scripter gesucht.

Seht euch auch den an..


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. Januar 2011)

Willkommen zurück Taro!

&

Ich bin Moriaan 2

Brandneu auf Youtube!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (5. Februar 2011)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf unser brandneues Projekt!

Hubertus Jones - First Teaser

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kersyl (5. Februar 2011)

Es ist...Terrific!


Die Qualität wird immer besser, echt respekt.^^
Freue mich schon drauf, wenn wir dann die richtigen Folgen machen


----------



## DuskwoodProd (5. Februar 2011)

Was heißtn hier 'Wir'? xD Die Folgen mach ja wohl ICH. xD


----------



## DuskwoodProd (14. Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/DuskwoodGlobal


----------



## ødan (14. Februar 2011)

DuskwoodProductions proudly presents

DuskwoodGlobal

http://www.youtube.com/user/DuskwoodGlobal

Auf dem neuen Channel findet ihr drei neue Videos in Top Qualität und englischer Sprachausgabe.

Have fun!


----------

